# اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

*اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*10 اعلانات لفظية بعيدا عن كل رسائل العهد الجديد اواعمال الرسل فقط الاعتماد على سفر الرؤيا والبشائر الاربعة
تحليل لاقوال المسيح التى اعلن فيها عن الوهيته وربوبيته بشكل لفظى
*[YOUTUBE]4z7OW3IVYro&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*عمل ممتاز  لو فيه صوت هيكون اقوي

علشان في ناس بتكون مش فاهمه اية المكتوب قوي

بس عمل ممتاز جدا*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*فى الخطوة القادمة انشاء الله هنعمل محاضرات صوتية *


----------



## elamer1000 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*حلو خالص*

*ومنتظرين الصوت فى اللى قادم*

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*

*+++*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

فعلا فيديو روعه وهام جدااااااااااااااااا
رغمه انه بسيط بس قوي جدااااااااااا
لاعلان رب المجد ان هو الله 
شكرا شمس وننتظر الجزء الثاني ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

إنجيل مرقس 2: 28

إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ *أَيْضًا*».

هنا لما المسيح تكلم لم يقل
ابن الانسان هو رب السبت .  فقط
بل قال ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
ايضا 
*أَيْضًا
**أَيْضًا
**أَيْضًا*

ليؤكد انه هو نفسه رب السبت

صح كده ولا ايه استاذ شمس؟​


----------



## يا هادى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ومين قال ان النص ده يتكلم عن يسوع دا بيتكلم عن البشر بصفه عامه 

اقرا النصوص اللى قبلها

24 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «انْظُرْ! لِمَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ مَا لاَ يَحِلُّ؟»
25 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ مَا فَعَلَهُ دَاوُدُ حِينَ احْتَاجَ وَجَاعَ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ؟
26 كَيْفَ دَخَلَ بَيْتَ اللهِ فِي أَيَّامِ أَبِيَأَثَارَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، وَأَكَلَ خُبْزَ التَّقْدِمَةِ الَّذِي لاَ يَحِلُّ أَكْلُهُ إِلاَّ لِلْكَهَنَةِ، وَأَعْطَى الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ أَيْضًا».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ.
28 إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

بمعنى ان السبت ليس هو المتحكم فى الانسان بل الانسان من اجله جعل السبت ,فالانسان رب هذا اليوم وليس العكس​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> معنى ان السبت ليس هو المتحكم فى الانسان بل الانسان من اجله *جعل السبت ,فالانسان رب هذا اليوم وليس العكس*


*
لاحظ هو قال ابن الانسان وليس الانسان 
من هو ابن الانسان وفقا للكتاب المقدس هو المسيح نفسه والايات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة جدا
ايضا كلمة رب مترجمه للعربيه عن احد اسماء الله فى لغة الكتاب المقدس كما اوضح أخى شمس الحق اذا واضح جدا ان المسيح يقولها صراحة انه الله .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*رب السبت لانه لقب الوهية

إنجيل متى 12: 8




فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


2) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28




إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».



4) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5




وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

Therefore 5620 the 3588 Son 5207 of man 444 is 2076 Lord  2962 also 2532 of the 3588 sabbath.4521

28 ὥστε κύριός ἐστιν ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου καὶ τοῦ σαββάτου.

28 Itaque Dominus est Filius hominis, etiam sabbati.

وهو دال علي لاهوته حتي لو اتت كلمة رب مضافة 

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

امنت بيسوع المسيح


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *رب السبت لانه لقب الوهية
> 
> إنجيل متى 12: 8
> 
> ...


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

ربنا يقويك يا كبير


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

أبدا لم يقل السيد المسيح ذلك ولم يدعيه ، بل نفاه حين نفى عنه العلم والقدرة وهى من صفات الألوهية
قالها صراحة وكفى : أنا لاأقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا   يوحنا 5 / 30
ونفى علمه بالساعة صراحة : وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ، ولا ملائكة السماوات ، إلا أبى وحده   متى 24 / 36
ثم إن الإله لا يستحى أبدا أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة
وقال الرب لموسى : قل لبنى إسرائيل : أنا الرب الهكم    اللا ويين 18 /1
انظر الآن : أنا أنا هو وليس إله معى ، أنا أميت وأحيى    التثنية 32 / 39
ياأفاضل هذا هو المسيح ، وهذا هو الله 
 المسيح كان عبدا لله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*



			أبدا لم يقل السيد المسيح ذلك ولم يدعيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد حضرتك نسبه التفكير والفهم عندك صعيفه

او حضرتك اخرك أ ب  ومش فاهم المكتوب 

الرجاء راجع المكتوب والفيديو  يمكن تفهم 




			بل نفاه حين نفى عنه العلم والقدرة وهى من صفات الألوهية
قالها صراحة وكفى : أنا لاأقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا يوحنا 5 / 30
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هعلمك ازاي تدرس وتفهم وهعمل فيك معروف

النص اللي انت جبته

 أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين، ودينونتي عادلة، لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني 

مين اللي هيدين يا حبيب ؟ الله وهنا يقول ادين ودينونتي عادلة 
يعني المسيح = الله





			ونفى علمه بالساعة صراحة : 
وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ، ولا ملائكة السماوات ، إلا أبى وحده متى 24 / 36
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا الموضوع قديم جدا وتم الرد عليه اكثر من مرة ولكن لتعليمك صوف ابعث لك بالرد

كيف لا يعرف الساعه 

المهم تفهم في الاخر




			ثم إن الإله لا يستحى أبدا أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة
وقال الرب لموسى : قل لبنى إسرائيل : أنا الرب الهكم اللا ويين 18 /1
انظر الآن : أنا أنا هو وليس إله معى ، أنا أميت وأحيى التثنية 32 / 39
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معليش بتنقل من غير فهم الايه دي بتاكد ان المسيح هو الله بس علشان انت مش بتعرف غير أ ب بس وبتنقل وخلاص 

السيد المسيح قال انا الرب 

وانا هو 

مما يؤكد انه هو يهوة في العهد القديم

معليش نظرك ضعيف ولا اقول عقلك صعيف



			ياأفاضل هذا هو المسيح ، وهذا هو الله
المسيح كان عبدا لله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بعد كل دا لو بتفكر بجد وعندك عقل هتيجي تقول هنا صراحه وتبطل كدب اللي عندكم حلال
المسيح هو الله

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




ياسر الجندى قال:


> أبدا لم يقل السيد المسيح ذلك ولم يدعيه ، بل نفاه حين نفى عنه العلم والقدرة وهى من صفات الألوهية
> قالها صراحة وكفى : أنا لاأقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا   يوحنا 5 / 30
> ونفى علمه بالساعة صراحة : وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ، ولا ملائكة السماوات ، إلا أبى وحده   متى 24 / 36
> ثم إن الإله لا يستحى أبدا أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة
> ...


*أخ ياسر لو عايز تعلق علق على الايات الوارده بالفيديو اما ما اوردته فلايتعدى الا ان يكون سوء فهم للأيات .
بالنسبه للايه الاخيره نحن لم نقل أن هنلك إله آخر مع الله بل هى تثبت ان المسيح بالقطع هو الله لأن المسيح قال انا هو.
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*لقد احتار العقل وشاط من تلك العقليه  السيد المسيح  ابن الله  ام بن الانسان ام هو الله ام ماذا ام مساويا لله ان كان ابن الله فكيف يكون اله  واذا كان مساويا لله فهل هم اثنين واين الروح القودس واين مريم التي يعتبرها بعض المسيحيين اله  ولماذا قال المسيح لما تدعونني صالحا لا صالحا الا واحد هو الله  ولماذا قال مرارا وتركرارا ابي وابيكم  ابي وابيكم   لماذ لا يزكر المسيح صراحة   ويقول انا الله اعبدوني  هل يخجل من قولها ويخجل من من   ممن خلقهم     وهل خلق المسيح احد   انها معجزات صنعها الله علي يدية *
*وانت تستند الي اقوال من الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوي علي خمسون الف خطا  فكيف يعتد به وهذا ليس كلام المسلمين ولا علماء المسيحيين من قال هذا انهم علماء المسيحيين انفسهم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *لقد احتار العقل وشاط من تلك العقليه  السيد المسيح  ابن الله  ام بن الانسان ام هو الله ام ماذا ام مساويا لله ان كان ابن الله فكيف يكون اله  واذا كان مساويا لله فهل هم اثنين واين الروح القودس واين مريم التي يعتبرها بعض المسيحيين اله  ولماذا قال المسيح لما تدعونني صالحا لا صالحا الا واحد هو الله  ولماذا قال مرارا وتركرارا ابي وابيكم  ابي وابيكم   لماذ لا يزكر المسيح صراحة   ويقول انا الله اعبدوني  هل يخجل من قولها ويخجل من من   ممن خلقهم     وهل خلق المسيح احد   انها معجزات صنعها الله علي يدية *
> *وانت تستند الي اقوال من الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوي علي خمسون الف خطا  فكيف يعتد به وهذا ليس كلام المسلمين ولا علماء المسيحيين من قال هذا انهم علماء المسيحيين انفسهم *


*للإجابة على أسئلتك وحيرتك دى أمامك حل من إثنين إما تستخدم خاصية البحث فى المنتدى لتجد إجاباتها وللعلم كلها موجوده 
أما الحل الآخر فهو ان تبدأ تصنع من كل سؤال موضوعا منفصلا فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبى المسيحية بالمنتدى حتى أنه عتدما تتم الإجابة على سؤال وننتهى منه تنشئ موضوعا آخر يحمل سؤالا جديد.*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> أبدا لم يقل السيد المسيح ذلك ولم يدعيه ، بل نفاه حين نفى عنه العلم والقدرة وهى من صفات الألوهية
> قالها صراحة وكفى : أنا لاأقدر أن أفعل من نفسى شيئا   يوحنا 5 / 30


*كمل النص يا بغبغان*


> ونفى علمه بالساعة صراحة : وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ، ولا ملائكة السماوات ، إلا أبى وحده   متى 24 / 36


*افتح موضوع اخر بيها وهفهمهالك بالناحة
*


> ثم إن الإله لا يستحى أبدا أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة
> وقال الرب لموسى : قل لبنى إسرائيل : أنا الرب الهكم    اللا ويين 18 /1
> انظر الآن : أنا أنا هو وليس إله معى ، أنا أميت وأحيى    التثنية 32 / 39
> ياأفاضل هذا هو المسيح ، وهذا هو الله


*قال يسوع*
* مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.*


> المسيح كان عبدا لله


*الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.*
*7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.*
*8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ*
*اللى عنده نص اعتراض على الفيديو يتقدم وميخفش هصلحله الواوا اللى فى راسه 
بالنسبة لموضوع ابن الانسان دا هيبقى ليه بحث اخر لمفهوم ابن الانسان فى الادب اليهودى وامتداده فى المفهوم المسيحى 
ابن الانسان هو قديم الايام الذى راه دانيال فى صورة انسان*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *أخ ياسر لو عايز تعلق علق على الايات الوارده بالفيديو اما ما اوردته فلايتعدى الا ان يكون سوء فهم للأيات .*
> *بالنسبه للايه الاخيره نحن لم نقل أن هنلك إله آخر مع الله بل هى تثبت ان المسيح بالقطع هو الله لأن المسيح قال انا هو.*


 أحب أن أعلق على استدلالكم بقول توما : ربى وإلهى 
أقول هذا استدلال باطل من وجوه
الأول : أمر السيد المسيح لمريم أن تذهب إلى أخوته وأن تقول لهم على لسانه : إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم    يو حنا 20 /17
وأنا والله لاأدرى ماذا تريدون أوضح وأظهر من هذا النص ! ! !
ألثانى : قول يوحنا _ نفسه ـ : وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب . وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله
لتؤمنوا بماذا ياعقلاء ؟! ! 
كان المفترض على عقيدتكم أن يقول لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو الله ، ولكن قال المسيح ابن الله ، وكل المؤمنين أبناء الله 
الثالث : أن السيد المسيح اجتمع مع تلاميذه كثيرا قبل واقعة توما فلم تذكر الأناجيل أن أحدا ناداه بالالوهية أبدا ، بل السيد ، المعلم ، وحتى الرب فسرت بالمعلم
والله لم يجرؤ أحدا من تلاميذه أن يقول ماتقولونه أنتم ! ! !
قال لهم : من يقول الناس إنى أنا ؟ 
قال سمعان بطرس كما فى متى 16 / 16 : أنت المسيح ابن الله الحى
وقال فى مرقس  8 / 29 أنت المسيح   
وقال فى لوقا  9 / 20 مسيح الله
 من كان له عقل صحيح فليفهم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*



لقد احتار العقل وشاط من تلك العقليه السيد المسيح ابن الله ام بن الانسان ام هو الله ام ماذا ام مساويا لله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

***

لو تعبت نفسك شوية هتلقي كل الالقاب دي صح بس في مكانها وشرحها 

كمثل

السيد المسيح هو الله من حيث الجوهر
السيد المسيح هو ابن الله من حيث الاقنوم
ابن الانسان دليل علي التجسد

اكيد مش هتفهم علشان بتفكر  بدون عقل




ان كان ابن الله فكيف يكون اله واذا كان مساويا لله فهل هم اثنين واين الروح القودس واين مريم التي يعتبرها بعض المسيحيين اله

أنقر للتوسيع...

***
ركز معايا علشان الناس مش تضحك عليك
ابن الله مش معني ان كدة الله تزوج وانجب طفل وبقي ابنه  دا فكر اسلامي غبي
ابن الله تعني الاقنوم الثاني

مشكلتك انك عاوز تفصل الاقانيم عن بعض
الاب والابن والروح القدس الثلاثة واحد
مش تسال وتقول كدة تاني علشان انت مش فاهم والناس هتضحك عليك


الروح القدس اسمه ما الروح القدس هي روح الله 

مين قالك هات مرجع واحد بيقول ان المسيحيين بيعتبرة مريم اله

لو مش جبت مرجع هغير اسمك محمد عبدالباقي  الي ابن عيشة الكداب علشان اظهر كدبك للناس




			ولماذا قال المسيح لما تدعونني صالحا لا صالحا الا واحد هو الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان يسال السائل انت بتدعوني صالح لية ؟ علي اي  اساس ؟؟

علي اساس ايمانك اني الله ولا بتقول كدة وخلاص؟

  فهمت يا استاذي




			ولماذا قال مرارا وتركرارا ابي وابيكم ابي وابيكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الايه دي بتثبت انه الله  لانه لو انسان عادي مكنيش فرق  وقال ابينا  

ولكن لان علاقته غير علاقتنا لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد الاقنوم الثاني قال ابي وابيكم



			لماذ لا يزكر المسيح صراحة ويقول انا الله اعبدوني هل يخجل من قولها ويخجل من من ممن خلقهم وهل خلق المسيح احد انها معجزات صنعها الله علي يدية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام مش راكب علب بعضة

اثبت لي انك زي ولا بلاش

انت بتنقل بدون تفكير هو مش في راسك عقل ولا .........

ام الفديو اللي قدامك بيقول اية من الصبح  






			وانت تستند الي اقوال من الكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوي علي خمسون الف خطا فكيف يعتد به وهذا ليس كلام المسلمين ولا علماء المسيحيين من قال هذا انهم علماء المسيحيين انفسهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو مش جبت مراجع بكلام علماء مسيحين بيقوله كدة




*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*تعالى نشوف باطل ولا سيادتك اللى عمرك مهتعرف تقف قدامنا وقدام قوتنا الىل بتسحقكم يوم بعد يوم
*


> الأول : أمر السيد المسيح لمريم أن تذهب إلى أخوته وأن تقول لهم على لسانه : إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم    يو حنا 20 /17
> وأنا والله لاأدرى ماذا تريدون أوضح وأظهر من هذا النص ! ! !


*فعلا واضح النص جدا
ان المسيح سيصعد لابيه والهه الذى هو ابينا والهنا 
راجع سفر العبرانين *
*وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ*
*فالممسوح هو الوهيم الذى هو الابن والذى مسحه هو ايضا الوهيم الذى هو الاب(بمسحته له صارا له الها) 
**مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ*
*اما كلمة ابى لا يقلها سوى الابن لابيه 
نحن ندعوه ابانا بصفتنا ككنيسة وليس بصفة فردية كالمسيا *


> ألثانى : قول يوحنا _ نفسه ـ : وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب . وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله
> لتؤمنوا بماذا ياعقلاء ؟! !
> كان المفترض على عقيدتكم أن يقول لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو الله ، ولكن قال المسيح ابن الله ، وكل المؤمنين أبناء الله


*تعالى نخلى يوحنا يرد على امثالك ويقولك من هو ابن الله الوحيد الذى اراد ان نؤمن بيه وبدا بالتعريف بيه فى اول انجيله*
*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
** وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.
**اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.
من هو ابن الله؟
هو الكلمة الذى صار جسدا
ومن هو الكلمة
هو الله
فنؤمن بابن الله الذى هو الكلمة المتجسد الكائن فى ذات الله الذى هو نفسه الله
عندك اعتراض
*


> الثالث : أن السيد المسيح اجتمع مع تلاميذه كثيرا قبل واقعة توما فلم تذكر الأناجيل أن أحدا ناداه بالالوهية أبدا ، بل السيد ، المعلم ، وحتى الرب فسرت بالمعلم


*الرب فسرت بالمعلم؟؟؟؟؟
صلاة النبى احسن
امال ديداسكولوس وراباى تفسر بايه؟
تفسر بالرب
اتحداك لو جبتلى كلمة كريوس معناها معلم يا جاهل من الانجيل او اى قاموس يونانى بيعطى معنى كلمة كريوس
*


> والله لم يجرؤ أحدا من تلاميذه أن يقول ماتقولونه أنتم ! ! !


*تعالى نشوف تلاميذ المسيح قالوا ايه*
*يوحنا قال ايه فى انجيله
ان الكلمة كان فى البدء الذى هو المسيح والكلمة  هو الله
وقال ايه فى رسالته الاولى
هو الاله الحق*
*نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*
*وقال عنه ايه فى سفر الرؤيا عن المسيح الرب الكائن*
*7 هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ.*
*8 «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*

*منجلكش يا ابنى فى حاجة وحشة *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*تعرف تعدلى كام مرة قال تلاميذ ورسل المسيح ليسوع فى الانجيل او الاعمال او رسائل البولس او رسائل الجامعة او الرؤيا
دعوا يسوع المسيح بالرب 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*انا قولت يا اخ ياسر ان بعد ردي الاول انك هتشغل عقلك وتفهم بس اكتشفت ولا بلاش



			أحب أن أعلق على استدلالكم بقول توما : ربى وإلهى
أقول هذا استدلال باطل من وجوه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

باطل لية يا عسل

الكلام باليوناني مش واضح ولا حضرتك اخرك أ ب بالعربي ومش فاهم برضو لم بيقول ربي والهي  اعلان صريح انه الله 




			الأول : أمر السيد المسيح لمريم أن تذهب إلى أخوته وأن تقول لهم على لسانه : إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم يو حنا 20 /17
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولم يقل:"أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما. لبثبت انه الله 

قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي"الذي هو بالطبيعة ، وبعد ذلك أضاف:"وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. 
وهذا النص يؤكد انه الله مش العكس يا حضرة الفاهم





			وأنا والله لاأدرى ماذا تريدون أوضح وأظهر من هذا النص ! ! !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان حضرتك مش بتفكر بتنقل بس

فكر لماذا قال ابي وابيكم ولم يقل ابينا





			ألثانى : قول يوحنا _ نفسه ـ : وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب . وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله
لتؤمنوا بماذا ياعقلاء ؟! !
كان المفترض على عقيدتكم أن يقول لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو الله ، ولكن قال المسيح ابن الله ، وكل المؤمنين أبناء الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هنا بياكد ان يسوع الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم  هو المسيح المنتظر هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو الله من حيث الجوهر هو ابن الله من حيث الاقنوم 

ثانيا في فرق كبير بين البونة بالتبني والبنوة بالطبيعه

السيد المسيح الموولد من العذراء هو القدوس عمانوئيل هو لله

لكن البشر المؤمنين هم ابناء الله بتبني بالنعمة من الله وليس بالطبيعه

افهم بقي تعبتني معاك





			الثالث : أن السيد المسيح اجتمع مع تلاميذه كثيرا قبل واقعة توما فلم تذكر الأناجيل أن أحدا ناداه بالالوهية أبدا ، بل السيد ، المعلم ، وحتى الرب فسرت بالمعلم
والله لم يجرؤ أحدا من تلاميذه أن يقول ماتقولونه أنتم ! ! !
قال لهم : من يقول الناس إنى أنا ؟
قال سمعان بطرس كما فى متى 16 / 16 : أنت المسيح ابن الله الحى
وقال فى مرقس 8 / 29 أنت المسيح
وقال فى لوقا 9 / 20 مسيح الله
من كان له عقل صحيح فليفهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

***

ادله ان المسيح هو الله كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس 
من اعمال وحياه وتصرفات واقوال ومن اقوال تلاميذه 

وانت بدون دراسه ولا فهم ولا حتي عارف تفرق بين الاقنوم والجوهر وبتقول كدة

روح ادرس وتعال اتكلم احنا هنا مش  بنلعب مع اطفال 
*


----------



## babac4 (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

وين الموضوع الكان نزلتو ياجماعه


----------



## babac4 (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

لم اجد على الصفحه الموضوع الزى شاركة بهى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




شمس الحق قال:


> *تعرف تعدلى كام مرة قال تلاميذ ورسل المسيح ليسوع فى الانجيل او الاعمال او رسائل البولس او رسائل الجامعة او الرؤيا*





شمس الحق قال:


> *دعوا يسوع المسيح بالرب *



 نعم دعو ا السيد المسيح عليه السلام ( بالرب ) ، ولم يقصدوا به الإله لعدة وجوه أيضا 
1ـ أن يوحنا نفسه فسر الرب بالمعلم ، لما التفت يسوع وسأل التلميذان ماذا تطلبان ؟فقالا ربى الذى تفسيره : يامعلم   يوحنا  1 / 35
فدل على أن الاطلاق على سبيل التعظيم والتوقير
2 ـ أن التلاميذ والرسل فرقوا بين المسيح وببن الله 
هذا بولس فى الأعمال  2 / 22
أيها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال ، وأنتم والله أحق بهذا الكلام ،
يسوع الناصرى رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده
ياشمس هل تحتاج الشمس فى النهار إلى دليل ؟ ! ! !
ياشمس يسوع الناصر ى رجل 
يسوع الناصرى رجل 
يسوع الناصرى رجل ! ! جاء بآيات وعجائب ، من عند من ؟ !
قل ياشمس ! من الذى أعطاه ياناااااااس ؟ !
هى المشكلة ، نحن نقول أيها المسيحيون السيد المسيح شئ ، وخالق المسيح ( الله ) شئ آخر  ، تقولون لا بل هما واحد ، ولا إله إلا المسيح !
طيب ياجماعة هذه أعمال الرسل والرسائل فيها هذا الفرق الظاهر
فأجاب بطرس والرسل وقالوا : ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس 
إله آباءنا أقام يسوع الذى أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة  ، هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا 
ومخلصا  أعمال 5 / 29 : 31 
هى لوغوريتمات ياناس
قول بطرس والرسل ظاهر 
إله آبائنا يعنى الله، أقام يسوع يعنى بعد الموت 
من الذى أقام يسوع ، الله 
فكيف ياأصحاب العقول يكون يسوع إله ؟ ! ! ! وقد ذاق الموت ! !
 لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس : الانسان يسوع المسيح   
                                           ( رسالة بولس الاولى إلى تيمو ثاوس 2 / 5 )
3_ لو كانو ا يعنون بالرب الإله للزمهم أن يؤدوا بين يديه عبادة ولابد ، ولم تنقل ذلك الا ناجيل 
لم نقرأ ان أحدا منهم لما دخل عليه صلى بين يديه مثلا ؛ أو قال له مثلا أحمدك يايسوع 
تأمل مثلا داوود مع ربه
لأنك ياإلهى قد أعلنت لعبدك أنك تبنى له بيتا ، لذلك وجد عبدك أن يصلى امامك 
                                                     ( أ خبار الأيام الأولى 17 / 25 )
فنحن نعبد الله ، فكيف يكون الله بيننا ومعنا ولايقوم أحدا بين يديه بأى عبادة ؟ ! 
4- كل مراجع اللغة مجمعة على أن الرب لها عدة معانى ،خلاف الإله المعبود
فذكروا المالك ، السيد ، المربى ، وغير ذلك 
ملحوظة : كما ترى أنا ملتزم الأدب فى الحوار ، ولاأتعرض لأشخاص بالشتم والسخرية 
وهذا ماأرجوه ، فنحن لسنا فى حلبة صراع 
أرجو أن نتعلم التحضر والرقى حتى مع من يخالفوننا


----------



## يا هادى (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			لاحظ هو قال ابن الانسان وليس الانسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ابن الانسان استخدمت فى العهد القديم  فهل كان المعنى على يسوع؟

ليس الله انسانا فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم




			من هو ابن الانسان وفقا للكتاب المقدس هو المسيح نفسه والايات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب ليه قال النص ده ليه يبرر كلامه؟

27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ




			ايضا كلمة رب مترجمه للعربيه عن احد اسماء الله فى لغة الكتاب المقدس كما اوضح أخى شمس الحق اذا واضح جدا ان المسيح يقولها صراحة انه الله .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمه رب لاتعنى الله بل الرب معرفه ويسوع عمره ماقال انا الرب او الله واخذ بالك حضرتك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *ابن الانسان استخدمت فى العهد القديم  فهل كان المعنى على يسوع؟*


اطلعنا على " إبن الإنسان " في العهد القديم هكذا ..



> * ليس الله انسانا فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم*


فين هنا ابن الإنسان من الأساس ؟



> *طب ليه قال النص ده ليه يبرر كلامه؟*


تبرير اية ؟
ده معرض شرح !



> *كلمه رب لاتعنى الله بل الرب معرفه ويسوع عمره ماقال انا الرب او الله واخذ بالك حضرتك*



صراحة لو على الحرفية يكون المسيح قالها كتير جدا !

فبكل الطرق المسيح قال انا الله !


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

هذا بالإضافة الى انه ليس من المهم ان يقول من الاساس !


----------



## يا هادى (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			اطلعنا على " إبن الإنسان " في العهد القديم هكذا 

فين هنا ابن الإنسان من الأساس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ؟

مهو فى النص يامولكا سلامه الشوف فى سفر العدد -الاصحاح الثالث والعشرون

 19 ليس الله انسانا فيكذب و لا ابن انسان فيندم هل يقول و لا يفعل او يتكلم و لا يفي




			تبرير اية ؟
ده معرض شرح !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب يعنى ايه النص؟27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ




			صراحة لو على الحرفية يكون المسيح قالها كتير جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فين قال انا الرب حرفيا ؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *مهو فى النص يامولكا سلامه الشوف فى سفر العدد -الاصحاح الثالث والعشرون
> *



حقا ، سلامة الشوف ، تفضل اطلعنا على " إبن الإنسان " هنا ، ليس فقط الغرض التعريف ، بل شيء اخر لم تلحظه الى الآن !

هل اكرر ؟

فعلا ، المسيح ليس إبن إنسان ، فيكذب !



> *طب يعنى ايه النص؟27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ*


ارجع للتفاسير وشوف ، هنا انت معترض مش متعلم !



> *فين قال انا الرب حرفيا ؟*



يااااه ، كتير أوي بس ده مش مجاله عشان الموضوع مايتشتتش ، خلينا في النص اللي انت بتعلق عليه ،،

انقل لنا اقوال الآباء عن هذا النص ، منتظرك فلا تتأخر ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

سأعطيك 24 ساعة لتجمع كل ما تعرفه عن هذا اللقب من المصادر المسيحيية ، نظرا لإنشغالي الآن ، فإجعل كلامك في حدود المراجع المسيحيية ومنتظر ان تجيب طلبي ..


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*


الدليل على أن ما قاله توما ربى والهى تعجب ليس

هزه المره من مجلة ميكى ولكن من موقع مسيحى
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=53&chapter=20&q=ربى+والهى

وفى كل الاناجيل تجدوها

إنجيل يوحنا 20: 28

أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

رأيتم علامة التعجب الموضوعه بعد ربى والهى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



شهاب ثاقب قال:


> الدليل على أن ما قاله توما ربى والهى تعجب ليس
> 
> هزه المره من مجلة ميكى ولكن من موقع مسيحى
> http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=53&chapter=20&q=ربى+والهى
> ...



*فعلا حزين عليك

لانك لا تحاول الفهم ولكن النقل الاعمي

هذه اسمها ترجمة وليس اصل

تعالي شوف النص مش الترجمة معايا

απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου​
شايف فيها علامه تعجب    ؟؟؟*


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*


*مشكلتى انى مابعرفش هندى ههههههه*

*عليك أن تقول ما هو سبب وضع علامةالتعجب *

*قبل **ان تأتى بالأصل *

*ثانيا لو الترجمه غير النص الاصلى دا يبقى *

*اسمه **تحريف لأن علامة التعجب مش كلمه *

*ولكنها لزيادة **المعنى فوضعها لسبب يبقى *

*عليكم أن تأخزو من **الاصل سواء عبرى أو *

*يونانى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




شهاب ثاقب قال:


> *مشكلتى انى مابعرفش هندى ههههههه*
> 
> *عليك أن تقول ما هو سبب وضع علامةالتعجب *
> 
> ...


*من قال أننا نؤمن بعصمة المترجم ببساطة المترجم أخطأ بوضع العلامة .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*



			مشكلتى انى مابعرفش هندى ههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


متعرفيش تتعلم مش تنقل زي الاعمي




			عليك أن تقول ما هو سبب وضع علامةالتعجب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من نفس الموقع
http://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/04-John/Enjeel-Youhanna_Chapter-20.html

28  أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي 

"أجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي."

ربى وإلهى= يهوه إلوهيم= هي كلمات اليهودى في العهد القديم عن الله يهوه، قالها توما عن المسيح فتحققت بشارة القديس يوحنا "وكان الكلمة الله".

الكتاب المقدس قام بعض بتشكيل الكتاب فوضع بعض العلامات وهي غير موجودة في الاصل اليوناني فهي لا تفيد ولا تضر
*


----------



## يا هادى (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			حقا ، سلامة الشوف ، تفضل اطلعنا على " إبن الإنسان " هنا ، ليس فقط الغرض التعريف ، بل شيء اخر لم تلحظه الى الآن !

هل اكرر ؟

فعلا ، المسيح ليس إبن إنسان ، فيكذب !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت فى وعيك معلش

النص بيقول الله ليس ابن انسان فيكذب

يعنى ابن الانسان ممكن يكذب 

فهمت​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *انت فى وعيك معلش*


نعم في وعيي ، فهل انت في وعيك ؟


> * النص بيقول الله ليس ابن انسان فيكذب*


فعلا النص المقدس قال كدة ..



> *يعنى*


يعني تجيب تفسير يقول التفسير وولا تقدم حرف من كلامك لانه بلا قيمة ..

--------------------

نكمل اللي سبته ..



> *طب يعنى ايه النص؟27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ*


ارجع للتفاسير وشوف ، هنا انت معترض مش متعلم !




> *فين قال انا الرب حرفيا ؟*



يااااه ، كتير أوي بس ده مش مجاله عشان الموضوع مايتشتتش ، خلينا في النص اللي انت بتعلق عليه ،،

انقل لنا اقوال الآباء عن هذا النص ، منتظرك فلا تتأخر ..


----------



## تيمو (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

منوّر يا مولكا طبقة عامة الشعب والكادحين 

بالنسبة للزميل البراق: ما فهمت شو مشكلة علامة التعجّب بعد كلام توما؟


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*ايه الاشكال العبيطة الىل احنا بنكلمها دى قال علامة تعجب قال 
اذا كان العجول اللى انتوا مسمينهم باحثين المسلمين دا مستواهم امال اطفال المسلمين هيبقوا ايه
بس يا مغفل فى كام علامة تعجب فى الترجمة العربية فى نفس لااصحاح
**أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!


**إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!


**رَبُّونِي!


**وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!


**قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!


**وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!


**قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ!  **
سبحان المسيح الهنا على عقول زى دى 
فى حاجة يا ابنى فى اليونانى الكوين اسمه علامة تعجب اصلا؟؟
دى علامات الترقيم فى اليونانى الكوين
**Ancient Greek is generally punctuated in texts, for the reader's convenience. Full stops and commas are used in roughly the same way as English. However, there is no exclamation mark, and the Greek question mark is used - it looks like a semicolon ( ; ). Instead of colons and semicolons, Greek texts have a raised dot
 ( · ).*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



يا هادى قال:


> *
> انت فى وعيك معلش
> 
> النص بيقول الله ليس ابن انسان فيكذب
> ...



*
مكنتيش فاضي وانا جيت علشان نشرح لعديم الفهم

الايه بتقول 
ليس الله انسانا فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم هل يقول ولا يفعل أو يتكلم ولا يفي. اني قد امرت ان ابارك فانه قد بارك فلا ارده. 

فين لفظ ابن الانسان في الايه ؟

قانيا ما معني الايه ولا ماشي بالقاعدة الاسلامية الشهيرة كل عند المسلمين صابون ؟

ولا انت لقيت كلمه شبه من كلمه اخدتها وخلاص 

في الايه يوضح ان الله ليس مثل الانسان في وعده  انه يكذب  ويندم 

ليس له صله من قريب ولا من بعيد بتعبير ابن الانسان نفسي اعرف في راسك في اية بطبط 
عقل ولا ..........

المهم تعبير ابن الانسان  لو فيه اي حاجة بعد ما تدرسه قولت

 اسف افتكرت انكم ماشين بكل عند المسلمين صابون

ابن الانسان 

/  ابن الانسان /  

ابن الانسان


الرجاء فكر وانت بتكتب هتجيب لي الضغط من الغباء 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



شهاب ثاقب قال:


> *جبتلكو دليل على أن من مات على الصليب *
> 
> *ليس المسيح*
> 
> ...



*سوف نبدا بالرد علي القاعدة الاسلامية الشهيرة كل عند المسلمين صابون*



> اولا :  جبتلكو دليل على أن من مات على الصليب ليس المسيح


*
اتفضل ورينا بس بالهادي عليا علشان انا راجل كبير وعندي الضغط والسكر بدل ما اموت منك ومن الذكاء الخارق*




> إنجيل يوحنا 8: 28
> فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَاكَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.
> 
> متى رفعتم ابن الانسان = متى رفعتم يهوذٍا على الصليب
> فَحِينَئِذٍ ٍتفهمون انى هو = هتفتكرونى هو من الشبه الزى يشبهنى و لم يقل متى رفعتمونى



*بطل منك اولا : تجيب نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تؤكد كلامك ان يهوذا هو ابن الانسان ؟

ثانيا تجيب تفاسير مسيحية معتمدة بتقول حِينَئِذٍ ٍتفهمون انى هو = هتفتكرونى هو من الشبه الزى يشبهنى و لم يقل متى رفعتمونى

ثالثا اتمني ان تفكر وتدرس مش تنقل زي الاعمي

تفسير الايه 
ا نجيل يوحنا 8: 28
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَاكَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.

 كانت ذبيحة المحرقة تُدعى "رفع"، وفي كثير من طقوس التقدمات والذبائح ترفع الذبيحة إلى أعلى، وتُحرك أمام الرب. هكذا رُفع السيد المسيح على الصليب. 


يستخدم الكتاب المقدس كلمة "يرفع" لتعني أحيانًا "يمجد" كما استخدمها بطرس الرسول في عظته في يوم العنصرة: "وإذ ارتفع بيمين الله" (أع ٢: ٣٣)، والرسول بولس: "لذلك رفعه الله أيضًا" (في ٢: ٩). وفي العهد القديم قال يوسف: "في ثلاثة أيام أيضًا يرفع فرعون رأسك ويردك إلى مقامك" (تك ٤٠: ١٣).

وتُستخدم الكلمة أيضًا لتعني الهوان والموت، كما قال يوسف: "في ثلاثة أيام يرفع فرعون رأسك ويعلقك على خشبة" (تك ١٤: ١٩).

هنا بقوله: "رفعتم ابن الإنسان" نجد المعنيين، فمن جهتهم يرفعونه على الصليب للموت في عارٍ وخزي، ومه جهة الآب يرفعه ويمجده، حيث بالصليب تتحطم قوى إبليس ويُشهر بها (كو ٢: ١٥).

v     لم يقل:"تعرفون من أنا" بل قال:"تفهمون إني أنا هو"، أي المسيح ابن الله، الذي يحمل كل الأشياء، وأنا لست ضد ذاك الواحد... "فإنكم ستعرفون قوتي ووحدة الفكر مع الآب"، إذ يقول: "ولست أفعل شيئًا من نفسي،بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمنيأبي " [28]. بهذا يعلن أن جوهره هو مثله تمامًا، وأنه لا ينطق بشيءٍ إلا بما في ذهن الآب[886].

لي عودة
*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*سؤالى كان بالنسبه لتوما

هل كان توما الوحيد اللى مكنش مصدق ان يسوع هو اله بعد معجزات يسوع الاعجازيه؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> * هل كان توما الوحيد اللى مكنش مصدق ان يسوع هو اله بعد معجزات يسوع الاعجازيه؟*



مين اللي قال اساسا ان توما ماكنش مصدق ان المسيح إله ؟

دليلك من التفاسير المسيحيية المعتمدة ،، وياريت ترد على المشاركة دي :  			 			#38


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *سؤالى كان بالنسبه لتوما
> 
> هل كان توما الوحيد اللى مكنش مصدق ان يسوع هو اله بعد معجزات يسوع الاعجازيه؟​*


*ما أنت لو قريت الإصحاح كنت عرفت ايه اللى مش مصدقه توما وكنا قلنا شخص عارف وجاى يناقش لكن انت ما قريتش حتى الإصحاح ادخل على الكتاب المقدس فى المنتدى وإقرأ الإصحاح هتعرف شك توما كان فى إية بالظبط .

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

يا اخي سامح ، انا هاشرح لك " يا هادي " كل الي بيعمله اية ، طبعا هو مايعرفش اي حاجة في المسيحية ، كل اللي بيعمله ، انه يخش اي موضوع ويمسك منه جملة ويطلع بيها فقط ، ويفضل يسترسل بالأسئلة اللي بتكون اصلا غلط ، يعني مثلا السؤال اللي فات ده ، مين اللي قال ان توما مكنش مصدق ان المسيح هو الله ؟ ، المهم ، يقوم عضو مسيحي يخش يرد عليه لأن كلامه غلط اساسا ، ويفهمه ويفضل ينط من حاجة لحاجة ومن سؤال لسؤال ، استنزاف وقت وقوى ، فقط ، عشان كدة اللي بالمستوى ده واللي الأسئلة بتاعته لا ترتقي للقراءة فضلا عن الرد ، تقوم واخد لينك المشاركة وموديها للأستاذ روك وهو هايحذفها لما يقرأها ويفهمها ، فالموضوع مش محتاج انك ترد عليه !!


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			مين اللي قال اساسا ان توما ماكنش مصدق ان المسيح إله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واحد مصدق انه اله حيكذبه فى اقامته من الموت بتلات ايام؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *واحد مصدق انه اله حيكذبه فى اقامته من الموت بتلات ايام؟*


يمكن ماشفتش السؤال كويس ، نكرره :

مين اللي قال اساسا ان توما ماكنش مصدق ان المسيح إله ؟

دليلك من التفاسير المسيحيية المعتمدة ،، وياريت ترد على المشاركة دي :  			 			#38


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			وياريت ترد على المشاركة دي : #38
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش انتوا رديتوا عليها وبتقولى فين قال ابن الانسان وهى موجوده فى النص تخرم عين التخين فارد ليه عليها خلاص براحتم  علشان ضغطى بس​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *واحد مصدق انه اله حيكذبه فى اقامته من الموت بتلات ايام؟*


وبالمرة : مين اللي قال اساسا ان توما مكذبه ؟


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> واحد مصدق انه اله حيكذبه فى اقامته من الموت بتلات ايام؟​*



ولماذا تستكثر على شخص أن يشك؟

نفسهم التلاميذ خافوا كثيراً وابتعدوا عن المسيح في لحظات الصلب ، وهذا ما تنبأ لهم حين قال يُضرب الراعي فتتبدد الخراف ...

ولكن تذكّر أنه لم يحن بعد موت الروح القدس ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *مش انتوا رديتوا عليها وبتقولى فين قال ابن الانسان وهى موجوده فى النص تخرم عين التخين فارد ليه عليها خلاص براحتم  علشان ضغطى بس*


يمكن تخرم عينك فقط لان معلوماتك تتساوى بالصفر، لكن مش موجودة في النص ...

نكرر الكلام تاني :

 ياريت ترد على المشاركة دي :  			 			#38


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



يا هادى قال:


> *
> واحد مصدق انه اله حيكذبه فى اقامته من الموت بتلات ايام؟​*



*طيب كذبّه في إيه بالضبط؟*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			مين اللي قال اساسا ان توما ماكنش مصدق ان المسيح إله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قول توما ربى والهى ان كان يعنى انه الله فكيف لايصدقه فى قيامته ؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

يا ميتو ، هو مابيسألش عن " الشك " هو بيقول ان توما كذّب السيد المسيح وماكانش مصدق ان المسيح إله !
دا اسلوب اتباع هذا الدين ، لعب بالكلام !


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			طيب كذبّه في إيه بالضبط؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

توما قال ربى والهى ليه لما جس اثر المسامير فى جسد يسوع؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *قول توما ربى والهى ان كان يعنى انه الله*



نشكر اعترافك الجميل ، رغم انه رغما عنك ولا تقدر ان تنفيه ،



> * فكيف لايصدقه فى قيامته ؟*



ده تدليس ، انت قلت :



> *هل كان توما الوحيد اللىمكنش مصدق ان يسوع هو اله بعد معجزات يسوع الاعجازيه؟*



اذن انت تغير في كلامك ، في البداية تكلمت عن انه لم يكن مصدق لألوهيته والآن تحاول تغيير اللفظ بخبث الى لم يصدق قيامته !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



يا هادى قال:


> *
> توما قال ربى والهى ليه لما جس اثر المسامير فى جسد يسوع؟​*



*لحظة لو سمحت. جاوبني عشان أجاوبك وخلّينا محترمين بعض يا أخي الحبيب. توما بماذا شك؟*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			ولماذا تستكثر على شخص أن يشك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لانه بيشك فى رب العالمين فهل هذا يليق بالذات الالهيه ان يشك فى الله وفى كلامه؟




			نفسهم التلاميذ خافوا كثيراً وابتعدوا عن المسيح في لحظات الصلب ، وهذا ما تنبأ لهم حين قال يُضرب الراعي فتتبدد الخراف ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كانوا خافيين من ايه ومعاهم رب العالمين يحميه دا لو كان اله مش كده؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *توما قال ربى والهى ليه لما جس اثر المسامير فى جسد يسوع؟*



انت كاذب ، الكتاب لم يذكر ان توما جس اثر المسامير ، هذا مجرد تفسير 

ثم اين الإجابة على السؤال :



> *         طيب كذبّه في إيه بالضبط؟ *



كذبه في اية ؟؟

ننتظرك ،،


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			اذن انت تغير في كلامك ، في البداية تكلمت عن انه لم يكن مصدق لألوهيته والآن تحاول تغيير اللفظ بخبث الى لم يصدق قيامته !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قال ربى والهى ليه ؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *لانه بيشك فى رب العالمين*


مين قال انه شك في رب العالمين ؟؟
التفسير المسيحي اللي بيقول كدة لو سمحت ..



> *كانوا خافيين من ايه ومعاهم رب العالمين*



كانوا خايفيين من الموت .. واية علاقة وجود رب العالمين معاهم او لا ؟ ما هو حتى بعد صعوده معاهم ومعانا !!


> * دا لو كان اله مش كده؟*


لأ ، دا لو كنت انت مش عارف انه الله الحقيقي وليس ما تعبده !


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *قال ربى والهى ليه ؟*


عشان هو ده الله وهو ده الرب !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

لا مجال للهروب يا يا هادي ،،


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> الكتاب لم يذكر ان توما جس اثر المسامير ، هذا مجرد تفسير


امال النص دا ايه؟

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*ما زلت بإنتظار ردّك. بماذا شكّ توما؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> امال النص دا ايه؟


النص المقدس ده ، الله يقول لتلميذه انه يجيب صباعه ويضعه في جنبه ، لكن انا بقول لك ، فين ذكر الكتاب انه بالفعل وضع اصبعه في جنب الله المتجسد ؟


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> لانه بيشك فى رب العالمين فهل هذا يليق بالذات الالهيه ان يشك فى الله وفى كلامه؟
> 
> 
> كانوا خافيين من ايه ومعاهم رب العالمين يحميه دا لو كان اله مش كده؟​*



لا مش كده ، لأنو المسيح انصلب وهم لم يستوعبوا الأمر ، عيونهم انفتحت بعد قيامة المسيح وقبولهم للروح القدّس ...

الشك حق مكفول لكل الناس ، كل شخص يشك بالله حتى أكثر الناس إيماناً تأتيه لحظات ويشك بوجود ربنا ، فهل شك البشر لا يليق بالذات الإلهية؟ بالتأكيد لا 

المسيحية والمسيح لا يدين من يشك ، بل على العكس ، قال يوماً المسيح لبطرس: يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت !

الشك أمر مقبول ومسموح وهو بالتأكيد يليق بالذات الإلهية لأن الله يتعامل مع النفس البشرية وهو عارفها تماماً ويعرف ضعفها وخوفها ..


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			عشان هو ده الله وهو ده الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوه يعنى توما كان شكاك فى ايه بالضبط وبعد كده قال ربى والهى؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

اذن الزميل المسلم لم يقدر ولا هو ولا ابناء دينه مجتمعين ان ينقدوا اي دليل من الموجود في الفيديو ،،

نكرر المشاركة التي هرب منها الزميل كالعادة  :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2839420&postcount=38​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *ايوه يعنى توما كان شكاك فى ايه بالضبط وبعد كده قال ربى والهى؟*



شك في ان الرب والإله اللي اتصلب ومات بالجسد أمامه قد قام وانه واقف امامه فلما عرف ، قال له اللقب العادي المعروف " ربي وإلهي " ..


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			ما زلت بإنتظار ردّك. بماذا شكّ توما؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مهو لوكان معنى ربى والهى انها على يسوع انه الله يبقى توما كان شاكك فى الوهيه يسوع وانه لا يستطيع القيامه من الموت لانه بشر فهمت اقصد ايه




			فهل شك البشر لا يليق بالذات الإلهية؟ بالتأكيد لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مهو المشكله ان اللى بيشكو فيه هو الله مهو ياما بيشكو انه الله ياما هما اصلا ماكانوش عارفين انه الله​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *مهو لوكان معنى ربى والهى انها على يسوع انه الله*



لا يوجد احتمال ، بل يوجد جهل منك فقط ! 



> * الله يبقى توما كان شاكك فى الوهيه يسوع*


جبتها منين دي ؟ دليلك ؟



> *وانه لا يستطيع القيامه من الموت لانه بشر فهمت اقصد ايه
> *


لا قيمة لما تقصد ، مين قال ان توما كان شاكك في الوهية المسيح ؟



> *مهو المشكله ان اللى بيشكو فيه هو الله*



مرة اخرى ، دليلك انهم شكوا في الله !!



> * مهو ياما بيشكو انه الله ياما هما اصلا ماكانوش عارفين انه الله*


او حاجة ثالثة ، انك جاهل ، وده الصحيح ، لان الشك كان في قيامته ، بدليل ان التلاميذ لم يشكوا ولم يفعلوا ما فعلوا !!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*انتوا وجعين دماخكوا ليه معاه
عايز ايه يا ابنى
انتوا بتقولوا اين قال يسوع انا الله
قال له توما ربى والهى
عندك اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت طلبت اللفظ وانا جبتلك اللفظ الى هنا ينتهى الحوار العقيم دا
لو عايز تناقش لاهوت الكلمة يبقى تقولى اناقشه معاك بعيدا عن كل دا 
هنا بنركز على اللفظ واثبتلكم ب10 اعلانات لفظية ان المسيح هو الرب والله
انتهى 
*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			جبتها منين دي ؟ دليلك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

'ازاى عارف انه الله وشاكك فى قيامته ؟




			لا قيمة لما تقصد ، مين قال ان توما كان شاكك في الوهية المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو الله يمون شك فى قيامته ليه؟​*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			لو عايز تناقش لاهوت الكلمة يبقى تقولى اناقشه معاك بعيدا عن كل دا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

افتح شريط​*


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> مهو المشكله ان اللى بيشكو فيه هو الله مهو ياما بيشكو انه الله ياما هما اصلا ماكانوش عارفين انه الله​*



وأين المشكلة في ذلك؟؟ تعال ناخد قصة انتا كمسلم قابلها ، قصة موسى والشعب اليهودي الذين قاموا بعبادة العجل الذهبي عندما تأخّر عنهم موسى ، سؤالي لك:

ألم يرى الشعب اليهودي معجزات الله أمامهم؟ بالتأكيد نعم مثل شق البحر ، ولكن مع ذلك هم ليس فقط تركوا الله الذي صنع أمامهم معجزات بل وعبدوا عجل ذهبي !! 

فهل هذا انتقاص من الذات الإلهية؟؟ وهل ما كانوش عارفين أن الذي شق لهم البحر هو قوة الله ؟ وهل كانوا يشكّوا أن الله هو من كان يقود موسى في الضربات العشرة؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> *افتح شريط *


*ناقشنى فى الموضوع دا لو تعرف يا ابنى سواء انت او كل اتباع دينك مجتمعين *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *'ازاى عارف انه الله وشاكك فى قيامته ؟*


نرجع للسؤال :

*         جبتها منين دي ؟ دليلك ؟ 

*


> *هو الله يمون شك فى قيامته ليه؟*



*         لا قيمة لما تقصد ، مين قال ان توما كان شاكك في الوهية المسيح ؟

*


> *افتح شريط *


ما انت فيه هنا مثلا اهو ومش عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض وهربان من كل الأسئلة وخليت شكل المسلمين وحش اكتر ما هو وحش !


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

فليسمعها كل مسلم على ظهر هذه الأرض

لا يقدر اي مسلم او مجتمعين ، ان يثبتوا ان المسيح ليس هو الله سواء من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس !!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*انتوا حولتوا ليه الموضوع الى شك توما
واحنا مالنا بشك توما
توما شك ولا مشكش فى النهاية امن بيسوع بانه الرب والاله
احنا بناقش اعلان توما للرب يسوع المسيح وقال له ربى والهى
وطوب المسيح الرب والله هذا الايمان
ولا يوجد مخلوق واحد ليه علاقة بشك توما 
بالمصرى وانت مالك يشك ولا ميشكش احنا بناقش قضية تانية خالص 
*


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			ألم يرى الشعب اليهودي معجزات الله أمامهم؟ بالتأكيد نعم مثل شق البحر ، ولكن مع ذلك هم ليس فقط تركوا الله الذي صنع أمامهم معجزات بل وعبدوا عجل ذهبي !! 

فهل هذا انتقاص من الذات الإلهية؟؟ وهل ما كانوش عارفين أن الذي شق لهم البحر هو قوة الله ؟ وهل كانوا يشكّوا أن الله هو من كان يقود موسى في الضربات العشرة؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشعب اليهودى لم يرى الله ماشيا فى وسطهم متجسدا ,فهل تتوقع ان راو الله متجسدا وسطهم وقال لهم انا واراهم المعجزات كانوا سيكفروا به ؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

مازلنا في انتظار المسلم الذي لم يستطع ان ينقد اي دليل ويتهرب من دليل إلى آخر كعادة اي مسلم في الحوار


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			بالمصرى وانت مالك يشك ولا ميشكش احنا بناقش قضية تانية خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس ان كان توما والتلاميذ شكوا فى قيامته يبقى دا اكبر دليل انه مكنوش يعرفوا اصلا انه الله لان الله لايموت وهم يعلمون فكيف يشكون فى قيامته ويعلمون انه الله؟

فهمت​*


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> الشعب اليهودى لم يرى الله ماشيا فى وسطهم متجسدا ,فهل تتوقع ان راو الله متجسدا وسطهم وقال لهم انا واراهم المعجزات كانوا سيكفروا به ؟​*



بل رأوا مجده ورأوا عجائبه ورأوا قدرته وسمعوا صوت الرعود ورأوا عمود النار والسحابة تمشي معهم بقوة ... يعني ما عندهمش عذر أن يعبدوا العجل ومع ذلك تركوا الله وعبدوا عجل ذهبي .... 

فهل هذا انتقاص في الذات الإلهية؟ وهل تركهم لله وعبادتهم للعجل أفقدت الله إلوهيته أو أثّر تصرفاتهم وعبادتهم للعجل كونه الله؟؟

ذات الشيء مع توما ، توما شك وكذلك بطرس ، ولكنهم اعترفوا أنه الرب والإله ، لذلك شكهم لم يقلل من الذات الإلهية للمسيح ، ولم يؤثر على كونه الله !


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

لنذكر بموضوع ابن الإنسان الذي هرب منه المسلم :

يقول القديس نوفاتيان :
*
** In the same manner that he, according to his humanity, is like Abraham,4 even so, according to his divinity, he is before Abraham.5 As he is, according to his humanity, the Son of David,6 so is he also, as God, the Lord of David.7 As he is, according to his humanity, born under the law,8 so is he as God, the Lord of the sabbath.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6* *4 Mt 1:1.*

*5 Jn 8:58.*

*6 Mt 20:31; 22:42.*

*7 Mt 22:43–45.*

*8 Gal 4:4.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6Oden, T. C., & Hall, C. A. (1998). Mark (Revised). Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 2 (34). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press.*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*توما قال ليسوع ادوناى الوهيم 
ومن لديه اعتراض واحد على هذا الاعلان اللفظى فليقدمه






*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *بالعكس ان كان توما  والتلاميذ شكوا فى قيامته يبقى دا اكبر دليل انه مكنوش يعرفوا اصلا انه  الله لان الله لايموت وهم يعلمون فكيف يشكون فى قيامته ويعلمون انه الله؟*


هذا اوضح دليل على عقلية المسلم الذي لا يفهم ، الله لا يموت ، هل هم شكوا انه مات ام شكوا انه قام ؟  

هذه هى عقليات المسلمين التي نحاورها !!

نرجع تاني 

شك توما في قيامته لانه لم يكن يصدق الا لما يراه ، وعندما رآه عرف انه هو هو " الله والرب " !

ما المشكلة ؟


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			بل رأوا مجده ورأوا عجائبه ورأوا قدرته وسمعوا صوت الرعود ورأوا عمود النار والسحابة تمشي معهم بقوة ... يعني ما عندهمش عذر أن يعبدوا العجل ومع ذلك تركوا الله وعبدوا عجل ذهبي .... 

فهل هذا انتقاص في الذات الإلهية؟ وهل تركهم لله وعبادتهم للعجل أفقدت الله إلوهيته أو أثّر تصرفاتهم وعبادتهم للعجل كونه الله؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس الله لو كان ماشيا فى سطهم ليلا ونهارا وهما عارفين انه الله مستحيل يعبدوا حد غيره 




			ذات الشيء مع توما ، توما شك وكذلك بطرس ، ولكنهم اعترفوا أنه الرب والإله ، لذلك شكهم لم يقلل من الذات الإلهية للمسيح ، ولم يؤثر على كونه الله !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوه شكوه انه ممكن يقوم من موته لو كانوا مصدقين انه الله فكيف خيم عليهم اعتقاد انه مات 

فهمت ولا لسه؟​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



يا هادى قال:


> *
> مهو لو كان معنى ربى والهى انها على يسوع انه الله يبقى توما كان شاكك فى الوهيه يسوع وانه لا يستطيع القيامه من الموت لانه بشر فهمت اقصد ايه​*



*طيب لمّا توما كان شاكك في الوهيه يسوع زي ما بتقول، بس لما شاف المسيح القائم من بين الأموات قال له: ربي وإلهي! دي معناها إيه يا أولي الألباب؟؟؟؟!!!!!! أليس فيكم رجلٌ رشيد؟؟؟!!! أليس معناها أنه آمن بأنه رب وإله؟؟!!!!!!

الآيات دليل واضح وصريح ولا يقبل الجدل على لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح الذي ترفضه وتعانده! ومن فمك أدينك.

كلامك تم الرد عليه بالكامل يا أخ يا ريت تقرأه بتروّي وتفهمه.
والسلام عليكم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

نرجع تاني للموضوع : توما قال " ربي وإلهي " ، والمسيح قال له ان هذا " ايمان " ، هل يوجد اعتراض ؟


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			هذا اوضح دليل على عقلية المسلم الذي لا يفهم ، الله لا يموت ، هل هم شكوا انه مات ام شكوا انه قام ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ياصبر السنين

بقولك ان كانوا عارفين هو الله يبقى لازم يكونوا واثقين من قيامته مش يشكو فى قيامته​*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> *بالعكس ان كان توما والتلاميذ شكوا فى قيامته يبقى دا اكبر دليل انه مكنوش يعرفوا اصلا انه الله لان الله لايموت وهم يعلمون فكيف يشكون فى قيامته ويعلمون انه الله؟
> 
> فهمت*


*سؤال عبيط من شخصية ساذجة 
ماحنا مؤمنين بان الله لا يموت ومؤمنين بموت المسيح ايه علاقة شقين السؤال ببعض
شك توما فى قيامة المسيح لانه حدث غريب انه يموت انسان ويقوم من الموت بالرغم من انه بلغهم ان دا هيحصل 
والتلاميذ قالوله قد رائينا الرب
مقلهمش بص يا كفرة الرب ايه 
كلمة الرب كانت معروفة وسط التلاميذ وبيخاطبوا بيها يسوع زى مكل المؤمنين الى الان بيخاطبوا يسوع بيها
هل انت متخيل ان هناك يهودى هيدعو شخص كان ما كان ب ادوناى او اله دون وجه حق؟؟؟؟؟
انت ساذج يا ابنى 
عندك اعتراضات تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *بالعكس الله لو كان ماشيا فى سطهم ليلا ونهارا وهما عارفين انه الله مستحيل يعبدوا حد غيره *


لا مش مستحيل ولا حاجة ، اية المانع ؟
زي ما انتوا مش بتعبدوا الله الحقيقي بالضبط !



> *ايوه شكوه انه ممكن يقوم من موته لو كانوا مصدقين انه الله فكيف خيم عليهم اعتقاد انه مات *



لانهم مش مسلمين  ويعرفوا انه الله المتجسد وليس لاهوت الله فقط ، وبالتالي يمكن ان يموت ، بلا مشكلة


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> * بقولك ان كانوا عارفين هو الله يبقى لازم يكونوا واثقين من قيامته مش يشكو فى قيامته*



هم عارفين انه الله وشك توما لانه كان عايز دليل مادي ، اية المشكلة ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> *بقولك ان كانوا عارفين هو الله يبقى لازم يكونوا واثقين من قيامته مش يشكو فى قيامته*


*مانا قولتهالك على بلاطة وبالمصرى
وانت مالك 
توما يشك ولا ميشكش دا انت ملكش دخل فيه ولا ينتقص الرب الاله الذى هو المسيح الهك وسيدك بشئ  وتوما اعلن ايمانه بان المسيح هو الرب والاله
وينتهى الموضوع العبيط اللى بينادى بيه المحمديين 
اين قال يسوع انا الله*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

دلوقتي توما قال ربي والهي 

في حد عنده اعتراض ؟ 
مافيش مسلم قادر يرد ؟


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> بالعكس الله لو كان ماشيا فى سطهم ليلا ونهارا وهما عارفين انه الله مستحيل يعبدوا حد غيره
> 
> 
> ...



متأكد؟ طيب كيف صارت الضربات العشرة؟ ومن شق لهم البحر؟ ومن أنزل لهم المن والسلوى؟ أما عقلية مستحيل يعبدوا غيره ، هذا لأنك لا تعرف عقلية الإنسان ، الإنسان يا صديقي يُغيّر قناعاته عادي وبسهولة كمان ... اليهود عبدوا العجل الذهبي على الرغم من أنهم رأوا معجزات الله أمامهم وتصنع في وسطهم ... فهل فقد الله إلوهيته؟؟

طبعاً شكوا ، والمسيح قال لهم ذلك ... ألم اقل لك أن المسيح أنبأهم أنهم سيشكوا به ويتركوه ، ولكنه سيقوم ! هم لم يستوعبوا الوضع ، أنتَ تطلب من البشر أن يستوعبوا فوق طاقتهم؟ وأن يستوعبوا أمور فوق الطبيعة: القيامة ! الصراحة لو لم يخافوا ولم يشكوا أنا شخصياً كنتُ سأشك براوية الإنجيل لأنه من غير المعقول أن لا يشك الإنسان وسط هذه الظروف !!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*فى 9 اعلانات لفظية كمان محدش يعرف يناقشنا فيها 
وفيها اعلان لفظى بانه يهوه ذاته 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

وفي اعلانين حرفيين انه بيقول عن نفسه انه الله بس دول مفاجأة 

بس لما المسلمين يعرفوا يردوا الأول ، بقينا بنترجى المسلم عشان يقدر يرد !


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 11
**وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».*
*6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.*
*7 مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *مهو المشكله ان كلمه ربى والهى لم يقولها الا توما فقط*



ايوة : يبقى قال " ربي وإلهي " ... شكراً 



> *بالرغم*



اية اللي فيها " بالرغم " دي ؟

نكرر :

دلوقتي توما قال ربي والهي 

في حد عنده اعتراض ؟ 
مافيش مسلم قادر يرد ؟


----------



## يا هادى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*


			هم عارفين انه الله وشك توما لانه كان عايز دليل مادي ، اية المشكلة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو الله بيبقى روح ترى بالعين المجرده طالما انهم كانوا عارفين انه الله

فَجَزِعُوا وَخَافُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ نَظَرُوا رُوحاً​*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
**لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
**لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
**لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
**لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.*


*وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ
**وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ
**وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ
**وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

إقتبستلك مشاركة شمس الحق علشان واضح انك مش جاهل بس وكما ما بتعرفش تقرأ
إقرأ النص باللون الأحمر.


شمس الحق قال:


> *سؤال عبيط من شخصية ساذجة
> ماحنا مؤمنين بان الله لا يموت ومؤمنين بموت المسيح ايه علاقة شقين السؤال ببعض
> شك توما فى قيامة المسيح لانه حدث غريب انه يموت انسان ويقوم من الموت بالرغم من انه بلغهم ان دا هيحصل
> والتلاميذ قالوله قد رائينا الرب
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> *وهو الله بيبقى روح ترى بالعين المجرده طالما انهم كانوا عارفين انه الله*



هم ظنوا انه روح ، ولكنه كان بالجسد الممجد معهم ..

واية العلاقة انه روح ولا مش روح فقط بأنه الله ؟
ما هو لو روح هو الله ولو جسد ممجد ، هو الله !!
اية مشكلتك برضو ؟ 

مافيش فرصة للهروب 



> * فَجَزِعُوا وَخَافُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ نَظَرُوا رُوحاً*



...


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> * أتمنى بدل ما تنتصر لكرامتك الذاتية*



بعد الموضوع ده هاتكون من الذكريات


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*يغلق الموضوع ويفتح لاحقا لمواصلة النقاش *​


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

تم حذف الردود الآخيرة الخارجة عن الموضوع
الرجاء ان تكف يا اخ يا هادي عن التشتيت وعن المجادلة الفارغة التي هي للعناد فقط.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*عدنا ................
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

طريقة المسلم كالآتي : لما مايعرفش يرد على اي دليل يفضل ينط من نقطة لنقطة لنقطة ونفضل نرد عليه في كل نقطة ومع ذلك يظل هاربا تائها وفي النهاية يعترف ان توما قال للمسيح انه هو الرب والله :



> قول توما ربى والهى ان كان يعنى انه الله



شايفين الضغط بيعمل اية ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*لما كل دا فى الاعلانات اللفظية امال لو دخلنا فى شروحات لاهوت الكلمة هتعملوا ايه يا مسامين
الله يكون فى عونكم 
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



Molka Molkan قال:


> فليسمعها كل مسلم على ظهر هذه الأرض
> 
> لا يقدر اي مسلم او مجتمعين ، ان يثبتوا ان المسيح ليس هو الله سواء من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس !!



 من القرآن ؟ ! !
من القرآ ن يامولكا ؟ ! ! !
دا انت يامسكين قاعد تحفر عشان تلزق الألوهية للسيد المسيح من كتابك  !
أرجع لقول توما تانى 
من الذى أدراكم أو أثبت لكم أن توما أراد المسيح بهذا القول ولم يرد رب المسيح
بل السوابق واللواحق تثبت عكس ذالك 
أما السوابق : فأمر المسيح مريم المجدلية أن تنادى فى الناس بهذا القول الفصل 
إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم
إلهى
إلهى
معهلش ، أعيد تانى يمكن توصل 
الهى
             انتهى الدرس يامولكا


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> دا انت يامسكين قاعد تحفر عشان تلزق الألوهية للسيد المسيح من كتابك  !


بجانب الادله السابقه 
نشوف نص واحد بيقول ايه من كلام المسيح
*17 فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ  كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ،  أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،*
*18 وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.*

*أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ
**أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ
**أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ*

في يقدر يقول هذا النص الا الله؟؟
شوف كده من قاله هذا  النص :
" أنا الأول والأخر،  ولا إله غيرى" (اش44: 6).
ده اعلان صريح من الرب يسوع ان هو الله



> أرجع لقول توما تانى
> من الذى أدراكم أو أثبت لكم أن توما أراد المسيح بهذا القول ولم يرد رب المسيح


نضع النصوص تاني
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا  وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ  غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا *وَقَالَ لَهُ: *«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».
الكلام موجه لمن؟ *وَقَالَ لَهُ: *«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> من القرآن ؟ ! !
> من القرآ ن يامولكا ؟ ! ! !



اه ، شفت بقى ؟ ، ثقة ، هاتعمل اية بقى ؟

لو عايز تجرب ، اطلب وانا اوريك !



> دا انت يامسكين قاعد تحفر عشان تلزق الألوهية للسيد المسيح من كتابك  !



دا عشان انت اعمى فقط ، ودي مش غلطتي 

كل انواع الإعلانات موجودة في كتابي 



> من الذى أدراكم أو أثبت لكم أن توما أراد المسيح بهذا القول ولم يرد رب المسيح



هذا مثال آخر على مدى جهل عقلية المسلم !

في حاجة في حوار الأدنيان اسمها " من الذي ادرانا ؟ "؟

انت سنك كام سنة !!؟

شايفيين المسلم ونقده للأهوت المسيح !!  انتوا عار على الإسلام ..



> بل السوابق واللواحق تثبت عكس ذالك


يا واد يا واثق انت 
ثوابق ولواحق ، :t19:

يعني مش عارف تتكلم نصف كلمة في النص نفسه رايح تشتت الموضوع لآيتين تاني ؟ هاهاها مش قلت لكم انتوا عار !!؟:new6:



> إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم


ايوة قال " إلهي وإلهكم " ولم يقل " إلهنا " !!:mus13:



> انتهى الدرس يامولكا



مش الطالب اللي يحدد للأستاذ الدرس ينتهي امتى ، وبصفتي الأستاذ على اي مسلم ، اقدر اقول ان الدرس مش هاينتهي ابداً لانكم بكم من الجهل ما يجعلكم تتعلمون طوال عمركم 


هو ده نقدك ؟  دا انت لقطة 


نرجع ونقولها تاني عشان تحفظها :

فليسمعها كل مسلم على ظهر هذه الأرض

لا يقدر اي مسلم او مجتمعين ، ان يثبتوا ان المسيح ليس هو الله سواء من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس !!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



ياسر الجندى قال:


> إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم



*طيب لماذا لم يقل: "إني أصعد الى أبينا وإلهنا"؟؟؟ إفهم هذه النقطة بالتحديد يا أخي ثم سنفهمك لماذا قال المسيح كلمة "إلهي".
*


> بل السوابق واللواحق تثبت عكس ذالك



*جميل جدا أخذك بعين الإعتبار السوابق واللواحق. إقرأ هذه المشاركة جيدا لترى:
*


The Dragon Christian قال:


> نضع النصوص تاني
> 27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا  وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ  غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».
> 28 أَجَابَ تُومَا *وَقَالَ لَهُ: *«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
> 29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».
> الكلام موجه لمن؟ *وَقَالَ لَهُ: *«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> الامر المثير للدهشة :
> 
> هو اين نجد في كلام توما للمسيح الذي يقول فيه  "ربي والهي " تأليه من وجهت له هذه الجملة ؟
> 
> ...


هل علامه التعجب موجوده في [ _Koine Greek_ ] وهل موجوده في المخطوطات القديمه علامه التعجب؟؟



> السؤال كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح بينما هو نفسه لم يقل عن نفسه أنه إله ولا قال للناس أعبدوني ؟
> 
> والإجابة من البابا شنوده الثالث  :  لو قال عن نفسه أنه إله لرجموه ولو  قال للناس أعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً وإنتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ  إن الناس لا  يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . . )
> 
> ...


طب ليه لم تكمل كلام قداسه البابا؟؟
وهل قداسه البابا هايقعد يشرح يوناني وعبري؟؟ 
وكام واحد من اللي بيسمعه هايفهم عبري ويوناني؟؟
وكمان العظه اللي كان فيها السؤال ده كانت 
اسمها كيف يكون هو الله ويموت
اي ان مطلوب فيها السرمديه في الشرح لكي يبسط شرحه للعامه فلماذا يدخل الشعب في حوارات لغويه عبري ويوناني؟؟؟
MOLKA






> هو اين نجد في كلام توما للمسيح الذي يقول فيه  "ربي والهي " تأليه من وجهت له هذه الجملة ؟


ابقي اشرح لي كلمه ربي والهي يوناني وماذا تعني


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> من الذى أدراكم أو أثبت لكم أن توما أراد المسيح بهذا القول ولم يرد رب المسيح


*قالوا زمان المجانين فى نعيم 
روح شوف نفسك فى المراية وهتحس بيها
لما الكتاب يقول ان توما قال للمسيح ربى والهى 
عايز ايه تانى يكتبلك بين قوسين خلى بالك يا مسلم الكلام موجه من توما للمسيح 
المجانين فى نعيم
*


> بل السوابق واللواحق تثبت عكس ذالك


*مش دا فيلم كرتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> ما السوابق : فأمر المسيح مريم المجدلية أن تنادى فى الناس بهذا القول الفصل
> إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم
> إلهى
> إلهى
> ...


*ياعين امك يا ضنايا كانت غايبة عنا فين
طيب يلا ياضنايا فسرلى النص دا*
*كرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.*
*ازاى الوهيم يبقى ليه الوهيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».*
*لو المسلم يعرف حجمه الحقيقى قدام المسيحى ويعرف انه مقطف وميعرفش يقف قدامنا كنا ارتحنا 
مصممين تكسفوا نفسكوا 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> الامر المثير للدهشة :


اية بس اللي مدهشك في الموضوع ؟ هو المسلم يا إما مش فاهم يا إما مذهول !



> هو اين نجد في كلام توما للمسيح الذي يقول فيه  "ربي والهي " تأليه من وجهت له هذه الجملة ؟


ضعيف جدا في العربي واي لغة بالطبع
قال له " ربي وإلهي " .


مطلوب منك بقى تجيب التفاسير ونشوف قال كدة معناها اية !


> الامر المثير للدهشة :
> 
> هو اين نجد في كلام توما للمسيح الذي يقول فيه  "ربي والهي " تأليه من وجهت له هذه الجملة ؟
> 
> اولا: طبعا


طبعا دي تقولها لما تكلم واحد مسلم جاهل هايعديهالك ، لكن هنا انت تتعلم وتتفحم فقط 



> كان بيقول الكلام ده متعجب *مما فعله المسيح*


اللي هو اية ؟



> والدليل علي  كدا بعض التراجم الى وضعت علامات التعجب


بس يا جاهل ..

الواحد حتى مش عارف يبدأ يعلمك ازاي !! يبدأ بأنهوا خطوة عشان يفهمك !!




> فكلمة ربي والهي هنا صاحبها مجهول



وادي ثالث مثال عملي للمسلم معودم العقل ، هم كل المسلمين كدة ولا اية ؟

Joh 20:28  أجاب توما: «ربي وإلهي». 




> وقد


قد دي تقولها لقرآنك اللي لا تعرف ان تثبت له اصل !



> السؤال كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح بينما هو نفسه لم يقل عن نفسه أنه إله ولا قال للناس أعبدوني ؟


المسيح قالها بكل الطرق ، واساسا مش دليل يقولها ، ففرعون في كتابك قالها والهك اللي بتعبده لم يجروء انه يقولها !!

وهناك فتوى تقول بانه لا يلزم للإله ان يقول انه الله ومع ذلك قالها !!



> والإجابة من البابا شنوده الثالث  :  لو قال عن نفسه أنه إله* لرجموه* ولو   قال للناس أعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً وإنتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ  إن الناس لا   يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . . )



طيب تعالوا نشوف اليهود فعلا كانوا عايزين يرجموه ولا لأ :

Joh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم *أنا كائن*». 
Joh 8:59  فرفعوا حجارة *ليرجموه*. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا. 


الف شكر لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث والف شكر ليك ، بكدة اثبت ان المسيح قال " انا الله " من كلامك انت ،، ده ثالث مسلم يعترف ان المسيح قال انا الله !



> كيف يقول البابا شنودة ان المسيح لم يقل انا الله لفظيا بينما ياتى الزميل   كاتب الموضوع ويكون للبابا شنودة بالمرصاد ويقوم بتكذيبه ويقول ان المسيح   قال انا الله



ماتنامش بالليل لوحدك عشان ماتتفزعش 



> هو اين نجد في كلام توما للمسيح الذي يقول فيه  "ربي والهي " تأليه من وجهت له هذه الجملة ؟



نعم قال له ربي والهي ،،



اللي بعده ، مش فاضيين كتير ..:new6:


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*المسلم خلاص فقد اعصابه ومش عارف يجمع كلمتين على بعض
فى على فكرة 10 نصوص كمان لو فى ذكور لسه فى المسلمين يقدروا يكلمونا يتفضلوا هنا
تعالى نحلل النص لغويا باليونانية علشان انا تعبتك من المسلمين المقاطف 
εἶπεν    قال
αὐτῷ   له** 
شايف الكلمتين يا اعمى القلب والنظر
قال له 
قال له
ربى والهى
عجبى على زمن اصبح يتطاول فيه الوثنيين على اصحاب الحضارة وبيدلسوا عينى عينك 
كنتوا عايزين الحرف واعلانات لفظية وادينا جبنهالكم عايزين ايه تانى يا وثنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## †السريانيه† (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

شكرااا على الشرح والفيديو ربي يباركك موضوعك جميل جدا​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



Molka Molkan قال:


> اية بس اللي مدهشك في الموضوع ؟ هو المسلم يا إما مش فاهم يا إما مذهول !
> 
> 
> ضعيف جدا في العربي واي لغة بالطبع
> ...



مولكا أنا شايف إنكم متوترين شوية فى الردود 
ياريت نرقى بمستوى الحوار ، ونعلم أننا لسنا فى حلبة مصارعة 
نعود
لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموا السيد المسيح ؟
هل لأنه قال بالألوهية ؟ أم إنهم هم الذين ادعوا عليه ذلك ؟
لاحظ !
اليهود كانوا أعداء للسيد المسيح ، وكانوا لايدخرون جهدا فى إفشال دعوته وصد الناس عنها 
فكان من طرقهم فى ذلك إدعائهم أن السيد المسيح ادعى الألوهية ؟
انظر مثلا حوار عيد التجديد ـ وهو مهم جدا ـ
قالوا له : فإنك وأنت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 
هل أثبت السيد المسيح أم نفى ؟
كان ـ وفقا للمعتقد ـ أن يقول : نعم أنا هو الله المتجسد ،فالله لايستحيى أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة 
ولكن السياق يفيد النفى
لاحظ !
أن قضية السيد المسيح مع المخالفين لم تكن أبدا اثبات لاهوته بل شيئين 
الأول : إثبات رسالته أى أنه مرسل من قبل الآب 
الثانى :ان كل ماأتى به ليس من عند نفسه بل من عند الآب (الله )


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> مولكا أنا شايف


هو انت بتشوف ؟ اذا كان النص بيقول " أجاب توما " وانت بتقول مافيش حاجة في النص تشير الى كدا ،، عد الى نومك :t7:



> ياريت نرقى بمستوى الحوار ، ونعلم أننا لسنا فى حلبة مصارعة


صدقني انت وكل المسلمين لو دخلتوا في مصارعة علمية مع حد من هنا في لاهوت المسيح وحب يزود شوية عليكوا هاتطلعوا مغلوبين بـ 100 ضربة قاضية !!


طالما مابعترفش تناقش علميا مش هاتلاقي الا هذا الأسلوب وهو محترم ولكنك لم تعطينا فرصة لنتعامل معك بأفضل منه علميا ، فلا تلومن الا نفسك ، اتعود كدة ، لما تستشهد بأي نص مقدس تجيب التفسير الآبائي بتاعه فورا وماتفسرش حاجة من دماغك لان كل كلامك بلا اي قيمة !!



> لماذا تناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموا السيد المسيح ؟


لا ، اصبر بس ، انت بنطق في الموضوع كدة ليه ؟
مش كنا بنتكلم في موضوع توما ؟
عندك دليل ان النص ده مش اعلان صريح حرفي ان المسيح هو الرب والإله ؟ وخلي بالك ، دول كانوا بيتكلموا ارامي !!  طبعا مش هاتفهم انا اقصد اية ، ما علينا ، ولا كانك شفت حاجة

نرجع لموضعك الجديد ، انت جبت اقتباس من كتب قداسة البابا وانا طابقت اقتباس قداسة البابا بالكتاب المقدس ولقيته ان طبقا ليه ، المسيح قال انا الله

يبقى انتهى الموضوع في النقطة دي الى هنا رغم انك انت اللي مستشهد وده لانك مجرد ناقل من منتديات الجهل !


تناول اليهود الحجارة ليرجموه لانه قال عن نفسه انه الله !



> هل لأنه قال بالألوهية ؟ أم إنهم هم الذين ادعوا عليه ذلك ؟


لأنه قال " انا الله " ، واين دليلهم في الإدعاء ؟ ولماذا بعد هذا اللفظ مباشرة وتحديدا ؟ ادلتك يا حج !

انت داخل تدردش هنا ؟ شكلك هاتاخد شرطة وتشرف برا !



> اليهود كانوا أعداء للسيد المسيح ، وكانوا لايدخرون جهدا فى إفشال دعوته وصد الناس عنها
> فكان من طرقهم فى ذلك إدعائهم أن السيد المسيح ادعى الألوهية ؟


عُد الى نومك فلا تصحو الآن ..:gun:



> انظر مثلا حوار عيد التجديد ـ وهو مهم جدا ـ



هو انت ماتعرفش تمسك نقطة نقطة ؟ لازم تتنطط في الموضوع زي البتاع اسمه اية ده ؟ اتكلمت في توما وبعدها نطيت الى البابا وبعدها نطيت الى انا كائن وبعدها نطيت الى عيد التجديد وياعالم الرد الجاي هاتنط الى اية ؟
عرفت ليه احنا بنقرف نتكلم معاكوا وانتوا بالجهل ده ؟



> هل أثبت السيد المسيح أم نفى ؟


كمان هاتتكلم تحديدا في انا والآب واحد !!
رائع ! مذهل ، فتاك !!

انا من رأيي انك تجمع كل كلامك عشان نمسحه مرة واحدة عشان مش فاضيين ..

السيد المسيح اثبت !! وكالعادة ولا انت ولا كل المسلمين مجتمعين يقدر يتكلم في الموضوع ده !



> الأول : إثبات رسالته أى أنه مرسل من قبل الآب
> الثانى :ان كل ماأتى به ليس من عند نفسه بل من عند الآب (الله )


كمان هاتنط في العقيدة وتتكلم في الإتحاد !!؟ هزلت !!

امشي يابني هات حد كبير في منتدى كبير نكلمه ، احنا مش هانرجع نتكلم من الصفر تاني ، انت محتاج اساسا واحد يعلمك ازاي تطرح الشبهة وبعد كدة نبقى نرد لك عليها في دقيقتين !
امشي ..ld:


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

تم حذف المشاركات الأخيرة الخارجة عن حدود الأدب والحوار المحترم
فليستمر الموضوع بالمستوى المطلوب وليس بمستوى اطفال الشوارع الذي لا يعرفون معنى الأدب ولا التربية.


----------



## babac4 (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

]جبنى لوكان المسيح ياكل الطعام فكيف يخرجه اجبنى ان كنت على حق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




babac4 قال:


> ]جبنى لوكان المسيح ياكل الطعام فكيف يخرجه اجبنى ان كنت على حق


ل*حظة المسيحيون يؤمنون أن المسيح إنسان له كل ما للبشر خلا الخطيئة وحدها.
إن كان المسيح لا يأكل ولايشرب ولايتألم كسائر البشر فكيف إذن نقول عنه إنسان.
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*صراحا انا لم اجد فى مدخلة هذا المسلم تربية الشوارع نظير رسوله الواطى تربية حوارى مكة اى شئ مهم
فهو بصريح العبارة عامل زى نسوان المصاطب داخل يولول ويصوت ويقول الحقونى
ولا اعرف لماذا كل هذا الرعب من المسيحين اسيادهم
هل لانهن افلسوا وكشفنا دينهم العبيط الاهبل قدام الجميع 
ولا اعرف لماذا الهجوم على مولكا بالذات هل لانه سحق باحثهم الاهبل اللى اسمه التاعب اللى بيعمل ابحاث بمجلة ميكى
لا اعرف ماذا السبب الذى اصبح فيه يتطاول بدو الجزيرة الوثنين على اسيادهم
فالمشاركة من اولها لاخرها
رد نسوان قاعدين على مصطبة
هو قال ايه فى نهياة مقالة الرده والسفالة على مثال رسوله الواطى
*


> *هضربلك مثال ولو انى عارف انك مش هتفهم بس هعمل الى عليا
> 
> لما تشوف مشهد عجيب زى مثلا ساحر بيعمل حاجة عجيبة انت هيكون رد فعلك الطبيعي ايه
> 
> ...


*ساحر ايه يا عبيط يا تابع ابن العبيطة رسول مكة الوثنى
ثانيا فى يهودى بيقول لشخص ادوناى الوهيم تعجبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
روح ياض اسرح مع امك بيع فلايات فى القطر 
هو فى التقليد اليهودى كله انسان بينطق اسم الرب مقترنا مع لقب الالوهة تعجبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يانهر اسود ومهبب على عرة خلق الله العبط 
هو انت ايه اللى زودته على كلام زميلك العبط الباقيين
يعنى بعد قصيدة الردح دى كلها وترجع تقول الكلام اللى نسفناه *
*تعالى نروقكم كالعادة
*


> *لما انت هنا تقول يا الهي متعجبا *


*صحيح اللى خلف مماتش
خلفاء رسولك عبيط هيجيب ايه شوية شخصيات عبيطة
الاجابة بسيطة جدا
اثبت انه اسلوب تعجب وليس خطاب موجه مباشرة من توما لسيدكم المسيح
ثانيا السؤال الثانى ليك ولشلة العبط اللى حواليك
هل يجرؤ يهودى ان يقول لشخص ادوناى الوهيم
*


> *هتقول " او ماي جاد " " يا الهي" *


*هتقول ولا هتقوله؟؟؟؟
توما قال ولا قال للمسيح؟؟؟؟؟*


> *وكذلك انت الى عملته كدا توما قال يا الهي متعجب من قيامة المسيح من الاموات وانت قلت لاء ده بيؤلهه*


*صدقنى انا مقدر اعصابك البايظة بعد ان اثبتنا بان يسوع اعلن عن ذاته بانه الرب الاله فبتكرر كلامك شوية محششين 
مولكا قال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مولكا مبيقلش
مولكا بيثبت
انت قولت متعجبا
عندك اثبات واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما تلاقيه يا تربية شوارع تعالى كلم اسيادك
باقى المشاركة كلها ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع
الخلاصة/
مولكا اثبت ان توما اعترف ايمانيا بان المسيح هو الرب الاله وقد طوب المسيح هذا الايمان 
لغويا وابائيا 
وواحد تانى عنده حاجة معينة حرقاه داخل يشتم ويقل ادبه زى رسولك الواطى وماشابه رسوله فما ظلم بدون اى دليل
هنرد على ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على عيل اهبل بيرده زى نسوان العشوائيات
تجيب دليلك فى ديلك يا ابنى اونت جاى مش هنتعامل مع شوية لطخة على اخر الزمن 

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



شمس الحق قال:


> *صراحا انا لم اجد فى مدخلة هذا المسلم تربية الشوارع نظير رسوله الواطى تربية حوارى مكة اى شئ مهم*
> *فهو بصريح العبارة عامل زى نسوان المصاطب داخل يولول ويصوت ويقول الحقونى*
> *ولا اعرف لماذا كل هذا الرعب من المسيحين اسيادهم*
> *هل لانهن افلسوا وكشفنا دينهم العبيط الاهبل قدام الجميع *
> ...


 شفت ياروك الأدب العالى بتاع شمس 
طيب هنرشحك ازاى للرئاسة 
مش لازم يتوفر عندك أبسط قواعد العدل
قل ياشمس ماتشاء 
فكل إناء بينضح ما فيه


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*انت ياله مفكر ان لسانك متر لا انا لسانى مترين يتتكلم عدل يتخدوا بالجزم القديمة فوق راسكم 
هى هزلت على اخر الزمن ولا ايه
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> مولكا أنا شايف إنكم متوترين شوية فى الردود
> ياريت نرقى بمستوى الحوار ، ونعلم أننا لسنا فى حلبة مصارعة
> نعود
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

مع أن إخوتى الأحباء أجابوك بكل بيان

ولكننى أتدخل لإرضاء ضميرى

فحتى لو كنت من اليهود أو شهود يهوه ، أى أصحاب المصالح المباشرة (ليس مثل المسلمين العاديين بل مثل المحترفين ضلال منهم )

فإنه يلزمنا أن نعطى الجميع الفرصة لمراجعة الذات

فإنك تقول أن اليهود إدعوا بالكذب على المسيح أنه يدعى الإلوهية ، أليس كذلك

فلو كان الأمر كذلك ، لأعلن المسيح بكل وضوح رفضه لذلك ، فإنه يسكت عن الشتائم والإهانات ، ولكنه لم يسكت قط عن إلصاق تهمة الكفر والتجديف عليه

هو بوجه عام لم يسكت عن أى إتهام بالخطأ ، فقد إحتمل الضرب المفترى من الجميع صامتاً ، ولكنه لم يسكت عن إتهام العبد له بأنه أخطأ فى حق رئيس الكهنة

++++ فلو كان هذا الإتهام اليهودى خاطئ ، لرفضه

+++ ولكننا رأيناه بالعكس يؤكده فى مواقف كثيرة جداً

كان آخره عندما أكد إتهامه بأنه إبن المبارك ، والذى كانت نتيجته الحكم عليه بالموت لأنه جدف ، وهو لم يعترض

+++++ فتأمل بأمانة وإنصاف ، ولا تتبع أبناء إبليس المعاندين للحق فى كل زمان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*بصراحة الفيديو كفى ووفى بس اللى يحرق الدم أن واحد ييجى يرد من آخر الموضوع من غير مايشوف أوله .
أخى شمس الحق الفيديو موضح تماما أن المسيح أعلن عن لاهوته بصورة الصريحة الأمر الذى لايستطيع أن يتغاضى عنه سوى منكر للحق .
أى مسلم رد فى صميم موضوع الفيديو سواء بالنقد العلمى أو الإضافه لكن الهبل على رأى أخى شمس الحق اللى بتعملوه مش مكانه هنا نهائيا.*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

ثم أنك تقول - بغير فحص مدقق - أن المسيح فى عيد التجديد رفض إعاءهم بالإلوهية

فها هو الجزء كله

يو 10 : 24. فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً».
25. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي.
26. وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ.
27. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي.
28. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.
29. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.
30. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33. أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»
34. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟
35. إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ
36. فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟
37. إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.
38. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».
39. فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

فأين وجدته ينفى عن نفسه ما قالوه !!!!!!!!!!!!  أليس الذى يقرأ بحيادية سيرى بكل جلاء أنه لم ينفى ، بل أكد ، ولذلك حاولوا الإمساك به لرجمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+++إن لم ترى الحق فى هذه التوكيدات الواضحة ، فإغسل عينيك جيداً ، بدموع التوبة


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

يا جماعة نقولها تاني عشان المسلم يعرف قيمته في الحوار ،،

لا يوجد اي مسلم يقدر يجرح في لاهوت المسيح بعلم ،،


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

بس ياريت اللي يحاور يكون مشرف في منتدى اسلامي عشان نضمن انه عنده بعض القدرة على الفهم وبعض العلم

لكي لا ينقلب الحوار الى درس لتعليم المسلم الأساسيات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

أسف إن كنت أسأت فى شيئ


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ثم أنك تقول - بغير فحص مدقق - أن المسيح فى عيد التجديد رفض إعاءهم بالإلوهية
> 
> فها هو الجزء كله
> 
> ...



 على فكرة يامكرم أنا أحترمك فعلا
لأنك تركز فى الرد العلمى ، وغيرك يركز فى السب والشتم
السؤال : هل المسيح فى فصة عيد التجديد نفى عن نفسه الألوهية أم أثبت ؟
أنت تقول أثبت 
أنا أقول لك ، بل المتأمل فى السياق يرى أنه نفى نفيا عقليا 
نعم
ماذا قالوا له 
فإنك وأنت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 
جميل ؛ كان على مقتضى عقيدتكم أن يكون الجواب  نعم
نعم أنا ربكم المتجسد 
نعم أنا الله
وساعتها تنتهى القضية اللى مزعلانة من بعض
طيب ماذا كان جواب المسيح ، كان جوابا عقليا جدا 
ذكر لهم ماجاء فى الناموس عن القضاة ( أنا قلت إنكم آلهة . . )
فهل القضاة آلهة ؟ لا
ثم ٌقال لهم عن نفسه
فالذى قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له : إنك تجدف لأنى قلت ك إنى ابن الله ؟
ياصاحب كل عقل سليم 
هذا نفى إم إثبات ؟ ! ! !
لاحظ 
الذى أراد إثباته هو الرسالة فحسب ، أنا أيها اليهود رسول مرسل من قبل الله 
لأنى قلت إنى ابن الله ، ولم يقل إنى أنا الله ، ولن يجرؤ
وابن الله لم ينفرد بها المسيح بل أطلقت كذلك على المؤمنين
فالمسيح هنا استخدم معهم القياس العقلى 
كما أن هؤلاء القضاة ليسوا آلهة ـ وإن أطلق عليهم هذه التسمية ـ 
فأنا كذلك لست الها ، حتى وإن إدعيتم على ـ كذبا ـ إنى قلت ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

مازال المسلم يفسر من رأسه وهو بلا علم ولا يعلم اي شيء !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

بل لم ينفى ، كما أنه لم يجعل نفسه فى نفس مستوى المذكورين فى المزمور ، بل إن كان قد قال ذلك لهم ، فكيف أنتم تعترضون علىَّ

فإنه يؤكد وليس ينفى

فهؤلاء قيل لهم ذلك تفضلاً ، فكيف لا يُقال ذلك على صاحب الحق

فإدرس بأمانة

وأنا مضطر للإلتفات لبعض الوقت لحل موضوع خاص

فأتركك لضميرك


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بل لم ينفى ، كما أنه لم يجعل نفسه فى نفس مستوى المذكورين فى المزمور ، بل إن كان قد قال ذلك لهم ، فكيف أنتم تعترضون علىَّ
> 
> فإنه يؤكد وليس ينفى
> 
> ...


 طيب أجبنى يامكرم وأنا فى انتظارك
هل رسالة السيد المسيح للناس ، أن يعرفوا أنه هو الإله ؟
بمعنى آخر 
هل كان يجب على كل من عاش زمن المسيح عليه السلام أن يعرفوا أنه هو الله ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

لماذا لم ترد !!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب أجبنى يامكرم وأنا فى انتظارك
> هل رسالة السيد المسيح للناس ، أن يعرفوا أنه هو الإله ؟
> بمعنى آخر
> هل كان يجب على كل من عاش زمن المسيح عليه السلام أن يعرفوا أنه هو الله ؟



+++++++++++++++++++

هذا موضوع آخر 

فلنحسم أولاً موضوعنا ثم ننتقل لغيره

ما تآخذنيش : صاحب بالين : ( كذا )


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++++++
> 
> هذا موضوع آخر
> 
> ...


أبدا يامكرم ، لم أخرج عن الموضوع 
هو خروج من الحلقة المفرغة 
أقول نفى ، تقول أثبت 
بل نفى  لا   أثبت 
فدخلت بزاوية عقلية 
سألت لأدخل فى صلب الموضوع مرة أخرى 
هل كان يجب على الذين عايشوا زمن المسيح أن يعرفوا أنه هو الله ؟
فإن قلت لا
قلت كيف يكون الله بينهم ولا يعرفونه 
وإن قلت نعم 
قلت فكيف يسأله اليهود : فإنك وأنت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ، ولايقول لهم نعم ! ! !
واضحة ، صريحة ، حاسمة  ! !
فهل الله يستحيى أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة ! !
ألا ترى فى العهد القديم( أنا الله ربكم ) تتكرر عشرات المرات صريحة !
لم تكن القضية أبدا اثبات ألوهية 
بل اثبات رسالة


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> بل نفى  لا   أثبت


اذن اثبت انه نفى من الادلة ..


> قلت كيف يكون الله بينهم ولا يعرفونه


اية المشكلة ؟ 
اليس في دينك كان هناك بشر لم يؤمنوا برسولك ولا بإلهه ؟
ما الغريب في هذا ؟



> قلت فكيف يسأله اليهود : فإنك وأنت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ، ولايقول لهم نعم ! ! !



رده كان اقوى من كلمة نعم !!

لان آية انا والآب واحد ، تعني في اليونانية ، واحد في الجوهر او نفس الجوهر 
...



> فهل الله يستحيى أن يعلن عن نفسه صراحة ! !


وهل لم يعلن ؟



> ألا ترى فى العهد القديم( أنا الله ربكم ) تتكرر عشرات المرات صريحة !


نعم قالها في العهدين !



> لم تكن القضية أبدا اثبات ألوهية



اذهب الى النوم ..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> السؤال : هل المسيح فى فصة عيد التجديد نفى عن نفسه الألوهية أم أثبت ؟
> أنت تقول أثبت
> أنا أقول لك ، بل المتأمل فى السياق يرى أنه نفى نفيا عقليا
> نعم


*بل المتأمل في السياق يرى عكس الذي رأيته أنت. حتّى علماء العهد الجديد الملحدين أنفسهم رأوا في هذا السياق دليل على الألوهية، لكنهم رفضوا الإنجيل كله وبالتالي لم يؤمنوا. لكن المسلمين خلاف كل العالم يكابرون وينفون أنه في هذا النص تصريح واضح بالألوهية حتّى لا يُفضح قرآنهم الذي أكله الداجن.
*



> لاحظ
> الذى أراد إثباته هو الرسالة فحسب ، أنا أيها اليهود رسول مرسل من قبل الله
> لأنى قلت إنى ابن الله ، ولم يقل إنى أنا الله ، ولن يجرؤ
> وابن الله لم ينفرد بها المسيح بل أطلقت كذلك على المؤمنين
> ...



*كلامك الذي علّمته بالأحمر تدليس فاضح وتأليف منك لا دليل عليه. لنتابع النص من أوّله:

22. وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ.
23. وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ
24. فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً».
25. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي.
26. وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ.
27. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي.
28. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.
29. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.
30. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33. أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»

وهنا تبدأ النقطة التي دلّست فيها حضرتك:

34. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟
35. إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ
36. فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟

المسيح يقول بوضوح: قلتم يا أيها اليهود أن الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله آلهة، فما بالكم بالكلمة نفسه الذي قدّسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم؟ الا يكون إلها؟ والدليل يستمر بالوضوح:

37. إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.
38. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».

المسيح يقول بوضوح أنه يعمل أعمال الآب نفسه!!! ليس هذا وحسب، بل أن "الآب فيّ وأنا فيه" !!!! والنتيجة (لاحظ جيدا) أن اليهود فهموه:

39. فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ

كلام واضح وصريح جدا. لماذا طلبوا أن يمسكوه أيضا وأيضا؟؟؟ إفهم النص كاملا ولا تدلس مرّة أخرى، فكما قال لك الأخ المبارك مولكا: لا يوجد انسان يقدر أن يجرح في لاهوت المسيح من الإنجيل بعلم، ونتحدّى.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*




> ابن الله لم ينفرد بها المسيح بل أطلقت كذلك على المؤمنين


يا مدلس ، ابن الله الوحيد تعني الله ...


4 فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لاجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به.

يقول القديس اغسطينوس :

“*But when Jesus heard [that], He said, This sickness is not unto death, but for the glory of God, that the Son of God may be glorified.” Such a glorifying of Himself did not add to **His dignity, but benefited us. Hence He says, “is not unto death,” because even that death itself was not unto death, but rather unto the working of a miracle whereby men might be led to faith in Christ, and so escape the real death. And mark how the Lord, as it were indirectly, called Himself God, for the sake of some who deny that the Son is God. For there are heretics who make such a denial, that the Son of God is God. Let them hearken here: “This sickness” He says. “is not unto death, but for the glory of God.” For what glory? For the glory of what God? Hear what follows: “That the Son of God may be glorified.” “This sickness,” therefore, He says, “is not unto death. but for the glory of God, that the Son of God maybe glorified thereby.” By what? By that sickness.*​ *

Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. VII. St. Augustin: Homilies on the Gospel of John, Homilies on the First Epistle of John Soliloquies. (272). 
*​ *

والنقطة الانكى وهى التي لن يرف اي مسلم تفسيرها الا ويؤمن بان هذا النص دليل صريح للألوهية هى :


35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله. ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 




الصراحة انا عامل بحث كبير جدا في هذا الموضوع ولكنه لا يتسحق ان يعرض على مثل هذا الإنسان عديم اي علم !


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

وانظر الى القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفهم يا مدلس ماذا يقول :
*
**“This sickness is not unto death, but for the glory of God, that the Son of God might be glorified thereby.”*​ *Observe how He again asserteth that His glory and the Father’s is One; for after saying “of God,” He hath added, “that the Son of God might be glorified.”*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. XIV. Chrysostom: Homilies on the Gospel of Saint John and Epistle to the Hebrews. (227). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

*​

​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*



> *الله يخربيت اهل الغباء الى في الدنيا كلها
> 
> يا غبي يا ابن الغبي يا كلب يا ابن ستين كلب
> 
> ...


*الله يسامحك مش هرد على اخلاقك الواطية انت انسان شوارعى وتربية حوارى زى رسولك هنزل بمستوايا ليه للاشكال اللى زيك*

*بس عجبنى اوى حكاية
ايه دخل المسيح وتلاميذ المسيح اليهود بالعبرية وبالعهد القديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا العب بعيد 
*


> *ولا بخصوص كلمة ادوناى ,, فا دى اطلقت علي اله العهد القديم فقط واله العهد القديم هو الاب فقط ومن كلام يسوع
> 
> 
> إنجيل يوحنا 8: 54
> ...


*تعالى نشوف النص كاملا*
*وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِبًا، لكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ.*
*56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».*
*57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»*
*58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».*
*سبحان الله باقى النص كشف عبطك فبعد ان كلمهم عن الاب ساوى نفسه بالاب مساوية تامة واطلق على ذاته نفس اسم الاب(اهيه)*


> *سفر الخروج 7: 1
> فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْظُرْ! أَنَا جَعَلْتُكَ إِلهًا لِفِرْعَوْنَ. وَهَارُونُ أَخُوكَ يَكُونُ نَبِيَّكَ.
> 
> 
> ...


*يا عزيزى لا تجرؤ انت او اى لطخ فى امتك يقف قدامنا وقلتلك كدا بدل المرة مليون 
تعالى نشوف الترجمة للنص العبرى 
**New International Version (©1984)
Then the LORD said to Moses, "See, I have made you like God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron will be your prophet.*
*New Living Translation (©2007)
Then the LORD said to Moses, "Pay close attention to this. I will make you seem like God to Pharaoh, and your brother, Aaron, will be your prophet.*
*English Standard Version (©2001)
And the LORD said to Moses, “See, I have made you like God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron shall be your prophet.*
*New American Standard Bible (©1995)
Then the LORD said to Moses, "See, I make you as God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron shall be your prophet.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*​*طيب ليه اقتبست العدد دا ومقتبستش العدد التانى 
هقولك ليه

لان العدد التانى بيفضحك

لان العدد التانى اللى ورد فيها ان موسى صار ك(الوهيم)
وليس هو الوهيم بل صار بدلا من الوهيم ليكلم بكلام الوهيم لفرعون
**King James Bible
And he shall be thy spokesman unto the people: and he shall be, [even] he shall be to thee instead of a mouth, and thou shalt be to him instead of God.
*​*.فهل قيل عن موسى انه هو شخص الوهيم ان انه الوهيم جعله بمثابة الوهيم لفرعون ليكلم بكلام الوهيم لفرعون ويكون هارون اخوه كفم له *


> *وانت عندك دليل يا ابن الكلب ان المسيح اطلق عليه الرب الاله من خلال قول توما ولا لاء؟
> *


*شكرا يا عزيزى مش هرد عليك وقولتلك السبب فى المشاركة الاولى  
اة عندى دليل النص نفسه بس مش عارف ايه كمية الهيجان اللى انت فيها
توما قال ليسوع ربى والهى
وتوما يهودى ولا يقدر اى يهودى كان ما كان ان يطلق على شخص لقب الالوهية والربوبية *


> *يعجبني فيك يا شمس الحق انك لما تدخل اى منتدى اسلامي بيتمسح بكرامة الى جاب اهلك الارض*


*انا دخلت يا ابنى منتدى اسلامى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكلمتك انت
انت بتتوهم يا ابنى حاجات من عقليتك المريضة*


> *فاكر ياض موضوع والذين يشهدون في السماء لما انت هربت مثل الكلب منه وانا قلتلك هجيلك منتداك وامسح بكرامة اهلك الارض ,, وحصل وانا هنا وحاطط رجل علي رجل وعمال اتسلي عليك*


*انا يا ابنى كلمتك فى الفاصلة اليوحناوية يوما ما فى حياتى 
ولا عمرى كلمت حد اصلا عن الفاصلة اليوحناوية ولا فى المنتدى هنا ولا فى مكان تانى*


> *وفاكر موضوع سرجيون الى اتمسح بكرامة اهلك الارض فيه *


*الموضوع موجود فى المنتدى لو عندك نص كلمة فيه ادخل وورينا نفسك ونشوف مين اللى هيمسح بكرامة مين الارض
*


> *وفاكر اخر موضوع مع استاذك طارق في منتدى بن مريم ؟؟*


*دا ايه اخر موضوع دا كمان من استاذك طارق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتتوهم يا ابنى حاجات من مخيلتك المريضة
انا عمرى اتكلمت مع هذة الشخصية العبيطة دى اصلا هو كل علاقتى بيه لما رديت انا ومولكا على موضوع سرجون هنا فى المنتدى 
ووجهتله كذا مرة رسالة انه لو واثق فى كلمة واحدة قالها فى الموضوع يدخل يورينا نفسه ومدخلش غير كدا ولا اعرفه وباين من طريقة كلامه انه انسان تربية شوارع
ويكيفنا ما ناله فى موضوع سرجون لما قعد يولول زى النسوان على موضوعه اللى خد من المسيحين اسياده ما يكفيه وزايدة
غير كدا عمرى مكلمته فى موضوع تانى 
* *انت مريض نفسيا يا ابنى*
*كمية السفالة اللى خرجت منك زيك زى باقى المسلمين السفلة مش هرد عليها لان من يشبه رسوله فما ظلم 
عندك اى سؤال تانى يا ابنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه رائيك بقالك 5 عضويات تتدخل تشتم ومش عارف ترد على النص 
يلا بقة قولنا هتتعمد امتى 
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

يبدو ان الزميل كان من جماعه المصوراتيه
بالفعل بدات اشفق علي هكذا ناس
​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*بس حلوة اوى حكاية مال المسيح وتلاميذه بالعهد القديم وبالعبرية 
على اساس اننا بنتكلم عن شخصيات هندية مش شخصيات عبرانية خالصة مخلصة يهود يؤمنوا بيهوه الواحد اله اسرائيل ولا غيره
اليونانية الاصل اللغوى اللغة التى كتب بها يوحنا انجيله وليس هو الاصل البيئى لان بيئة انجيل يوحنا تمت فى اليهودية 
شوف ابونا متى  المسكين العلامة بيقول ايه





*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*يغلق الموضوع منعا للتشتيت وسفالة المحمديين من لديه استفسار باحترام على اى نص اوردناه بخصوص الوهية وربوبية يسوع المسيح يطرحه فى موضوع خاص والسفلة مكانها واحد هو صفيحة الزبالة مع رسولهم الزانى  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اين قال يسوع انا الله لفظيا؟؟هنا قال انا الله تحليل كامل لبعض النصوص التى اعلن فيها يسوع عن الوهيته وروبوبيته*

*رجوعا للمحمديين المرضى انا ملحقتش للاسف انقل المشاركة قبل لما الادراة ترميها هى وصاحبها فى الزبالة زى مقولنا 
1-اولا بالنسبة لالوهيم 
موسى ليس الوهيم الوهيم هو شخص الرب الاله فى العهد القديم فقط وعلشان اكون دقيق لما تاتى الوهيم لتطلق على اله واحد فهو اله اسرائيل فقط او على الهه وثنية بالجمع
وقال الوهيم لموسى ساجعلك كالوهيم لفرعون وهارون كفم له فموسى ليس هو شخص الوهيم لكن هو المتكلم نيابة عنه بسلطان اخذه من الله ذاته بان يتكلم بكلامه لفرعون
لا موسى هو الوهيم ولا هارون هو فم موسى  
اما يسوع فهو نفسه شخص الوهيم وتوما خاطبه بانه هو نفسه شخص الاله(موى هو ثيؤس موى هو كريوس)
وسفر العبرانين قال عنه 
اما عن الابن فكرسيك يا الله(الوهيم) الى دهر الدهور
ثانيا 
ياابنى مخيلتك المريضة دى متخلهاش تلعب فى عقلك المريض 
انتوا بتتخيلوا حاجات مبتحصلش وبتنسبوها لينا
انا ولا عمرى فى حياتى كلمت حد فى الفاصلة اليوحناوية ولا فى منتدى مسيحى او اسلامى وعلشان اكون دقيق فى منتدى مسيحى فى قسم مفتوح لجميع الاعضاء لانى سبق وناقشتها فى قسم مخصص للاعضاء المباركين غير كدا لم اتحاور مع اى انسان فيها فى اى منتدى كان اسلامى او مسيحى
وعلشان اريحك انا عمرى مكلمت مسلم فى اى موضوع مسيحى فى منتدى اسلامى والشخصية  تربية الشوارع اللى انت بتقول عليها علاقتى بيها كانت فى موضوع سرجون فقط فقط لا غير وردينا عليه انا ومولكا وحتى فى اخر مشاركات ليه انا مليش علاقة بيها ومولكا متكفل بيه تماما  ا  ولم اتناقش معاه او مع اى مسلم فى اى منتدى كان ما كان فى هذا الموضوع او اى موضوع مسيحى 
وقولتلك لو وقع فى ايدى هخليه كفته هو عبارة عن واحد بيقعد يشتم ويسب وفى النهاية احنا بنثبت اللى احنا عايزينه
ثالثا ودا الاهم سواء انت او اى مسلم على وجه الخليقة مش هيخرج من ايدى غير على نقالة وسبقت وقولتلك انكوا كلكوا شوية جهلة ومتخلفين

رابعا بالنسبة لاعتراضك انى كملت النص لغاية قول يسوع انا كائن
فلو لديك اعتراض على كلام يسوع هنا انه نسب لذاته اسم الله فعندك موضوع استاذك وتاج راسك انت وكل المسلمين مولكا هنا فى المنتدى ناقشنا فيه
**نعم قال حرفيا انا الله ، هنا قال انا الله ، ردا على اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني ..  *
*هل لديك اقوال اخرى؟؟؟؟**
نصيحة اخوية منى روح اتعالج فى مصحة نفسية علشان حالتك اعتقد بقت ميأوس منها*


----------

